#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 獸難三部曲之一:倖存者

## 幻影殺手

這部算是第一件獸人作品，但內容會比較偏向推理和心理學的劇情，
每部作品的性質會有所大不同



人類和獸人大戰持續了千年，即使是在現代社會中還是衝突不斷。
直到人類訂定了一套種族隔離政策，才使種族衝突減少到原來的百分之五。
看似一套理想的方針，說穿了終究只是一場滿足雙方的權利交易。

人獸和平條例第一條第一項:從西元20XX年Y月Z日起，人類和獸族生活圈將以平地和山區為區分，陸軍單位將遷移至邊界地帶。
                         即日起，非單位軍方人員，任何人(獸)均不得進入邊界地帶，違者處以5年以上7年以上有期徒刑。若是進 
                         入異族區域，將處以死刑或終身監禁。若是原住於本地異族(如都市獸或山地人者)請盡速至戶政機構辦理
                         居家遷移登記。

人獸和平條例第一條第二項:水源、山林及山中任何資源將交由獸族管理，若人類有意取得山林資源，應至地方政府辦理，並至指定陸
                         軍單位領取通行證後，始可由軍方帶領進入。若獸族有意取得外來資源，應至每月底前連絡軍方行政單
                         位，並由該單位運送物資。

人獸和平條例第一條第三項:若是意外因素而進入異族區域者如下，
                         1.因空難墜入異地者
                         2.因水災、土石流及其他天災因素者
                         3.因有其他特殊原因者請務必聯絡當地軍方人員，並聽從軍方指示及安排。


以上公告若還有任何問題，請撥打內政部專線諮詢，或至地方自治單位電腦查詢及客服人員諮詢。


※※※※


在夜暮低垂的時刻，萬物皆入夢，夜間除了一些蛙鳴之外，還有清爽的夜風吹過整片山林，
使得整片山林的鄉村更是顯得寧靜。
就在此刻，一聲巨響不只打破了寂靜的黑夜，同時也撼動了整片山林。

「怎麼回事？」一聲巨響將我從睡夢中驚醒。當我想理解這一切時，結果發現原本睡在我旁邊的老爸已經衝到外頭了。
雖然不知道三更半夜到底發生了什麼事，但剛才的巨響幾乎使我身體從地板上彈起來，即使是地震應該也沒震那麼大。
原本還打算跟過去看一看，但又想起那個教官老爸，最後整個睡意完全促使我今晚什麼事都沒發生。

「還是早點睡吧!明天得五點起床，免得爬不起來被老爸咬一頓」我躺回床上後繼續入睡，並祈禱這個夜晚能在長一點。
在我入夢之後，感覺夢境和現實只是一線之隔，隱隱約約還聽見了一陣尖叫聲和哀嚎。
雖然不知道是夢還是聲音傳到耳邊，但對我來說除了睡之外，其他都不重要了。

※※※※

直到清晨，好久都沒在早起後還能感覺神清氣爽，不曉得現在幾點了?當我看向時鐘時竟發現，再差個十分鐘就已經八點了。
我連毛都沒梳，就直接拿著書包衝下樓。當我下樓後，就看見老爸站在樓梯口。

「爸!你不是去學校了？怎麼還在這裡?」難道爸因為我沒到學校，所以就特地回來叫我起床。
這下可慘了，雖然鄉間學校的校風很開放，但導師及教官的管教方式就足以讓整間學校變為集中營。
光是遲到的處罰就得留校查看直到晚安，如今現在搞到上課前親自到學生家裡。

「爸!我們快走吧，否則就遲到了」我有心虛地低下頭回答，並準備快步離開。
「站住!你不必到學校去了!」當我開門時，老爸大聲叫住我。我突然嚇到，原以為是爸要處罰我。
但我發現有些不對徑，因為他沒有穿軍便服，取而代之的是原本潔白的皮毛多了一股焦味。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

因為篇章的量還不太足夠，
所以這次先不評論，
如果這部小說有打算徵用其他樂園獸提供的人物設定，
會比較適合這個版面喔！
如果不打算徵角，這次會幫你移回去文版。

----------


## 幻影殺手

多謝卡羅的指教，目前這次還是序章，所以稍微比較簡略。原本角色設定上並不多，但登場的種族都不同。

如果是徵角，我會打算任用六位種族不同的角色。為了提升角色印象，每位角色都會有比較極端的個性或劣根性。

若有興趣演反派也來者不拒。



姓名: 

種族:

性別:

個性：

技能:

----------


## 卡斯特

你好幻影殺手，小獸叫卡斯特，也可以叫我卡滋，很高興認識你。
姓名:卡斯特
種族:狼族(天火族)
性別:公的
個性:堅強，獨行狼一隻
技能:自我燃燒-全身自燃向敵人衝去

----------


## 吉克

姓名:哈特 
毛色:黑色(背有紅色紋身)瞳孔紅色
種族:魔化狼獸人
性別:雄性
個性：善良,受重傷會暴走 想幫助獸或救獸 但會被排擠或救獸後被獸攻擊 
技能:運用魔化的黑色火燄可以吸收能量或力道,常被誤以為是力氣大

----------


## 黑倫

姓名: 黑倫 

種族:虎獸人

性別:公

個性：隨意開朗 但有點懶

 技能: 雷火斬

----------


## 碎風

姓名:碎風
種族:狼族(風狼族)
性別:公
個性:害羞 沉默寡言 只有對信任的對象才比較開朗
技能:真空裂刃

----------


## 努特

你好幻影殺手,我是新來的北極熊努特,請多多指教
姓名:努特
種族:北極熊
性別:母的
個性:熱心,很容易對敵人心軟
技能:可以把水轉換成氣體或固體(冰)

----------


## Norya.Polaris

幻影殺手你好，我是新來的小獸，第一次接觸這種獸人小說，還蠻好奇的，所以來應徵~
姓名:Norya.Polaris(也可以叫我Norya)

種族:豹族(白色花豹)

性別:母

個性:有點讓人難以理解，堅強獨立，防衛心重(過去受到太多傷害)

技能:腳掌可以產生藍色閃電來功擊敵人

----------


## 幻影殺手

倖存者第一章:獸災戶



 角色:陽炎‧宙廣
 年齡:45歲
 性別:男
 種族:獅獸人
 經歷:原為法官，在人獸條例發布後，分發擔任村長及校長
 貢獻:曾替獸族爭取權利和福利，並使獸族在社會地位提高
 不良紀錄:在審理案件過程中時常作出缺發公正的判決，尤其人類和獸人一個罪兩套標準

 角色:冷羽‧幻夜
 年齡:47歲
 性別:男
 種族:狐獸人
 經歷:原為上校醫官，在人獸條例發布後擔任醫師，並指導村民醫療和急救
 貢獻:醫術高明，常替弱勢族群作免費治療。也常參與救災工作
 不良紀錄:曾在醫院和軍中作非法臨床實驗




 角色:銀影‧幻夜
 年齡:14歲
 種族:狐獸人
 性別:男
 個性:做事很有耐心，善解人意，但心機極深




「你…不必…到學校去…了，因為…學校已經…已經…」爸說話欲言又止，不只話說不清楚，而且還感覺到眼神漸漸模糊。
「爸!你說學校發生了什麼事?還有你…」當我想問清楚時，爸突然倒在我身上，此時我發現不只聞到燒焦味，
 同時有一股血腥味及屍腐味。

 到底發生了什麼事?明明只是個學校教職員，結果現在彷彿經歷過戰爭似的。
 突然有一股不祥的預感湧上心頭。我將爸扶到房間，並檢查他的情況後，鬆了一口氣。
 好在沒受什麼傷，但現在的情況到底是怎麼回事?就在我繼續思索時，電話突然想起。

「喂!冷羽教官，我是校長!由於學校現在停課，所以可能得安排調課。還有…」電話那一端是校長，也就表示他一定知道這次的狀況。
「喂!我是銀影!不好意思，我爸有點不舒服，請問有事需要轉告嗎?」

「銀影嗎?沒關係，我只是要告訴教官，今天停課，所以有些課要調課。」從校長的口氣中，是很平常的語氣，
 感覺什麼事都沒發生似的。

「對了!爸跟我提到學校學校出事了，請問到底發生什麼事了?」
「學校發生空難了，教官沒提起嗎?」

 最後從校長口中問起後才知道，今天凌晨三點左右，有一架客機墜落在學校。
 由於機身是直接墜落在校舍，並造成了大爆炸，導致飛機上乘客全數罹難。就唯一幸運的是，沒傷及到居民。
 但也為了清理整個災難現場，全村的成獸從發生事情直到現在幾乎都沒休息，這其中也包含教職員。
 如今全教職員都參與打掃和「收屍」的工作，現在也沒什麼精神上課，何況整間學校都毀了，理所當然全校停課。

「既然學校都毀了，那就表示有一陣子都無法上課了吧!不過，好在這次的空難發生得早，
 否則到時候全校師生全都得和機上乘客一塊陪葬。」我邊關心這次災難，同時也祈禱著這次能放個長假。

「沒什麼好擔心的!即便是在上課時間，以我們的腳程速度一樣也能躲過空難。至於學校上課，即使沒有教室一樣也能上課。
 反正學生數量並不多，而且我們也推動了家庭教育，所以小學部分的課程交給家長就夠了!如果是中學課程，
 隨便在餐廳討論也沒問題啦!總之，如果學校還有消息，我們會透過廣播來通知，所以有空的話，記得去提醒同學。知道了嗎?」

 ※※※※

 一聽到學校發生空難，就讓我感到好奇。由於自己住家位在村子邊境，
 所以不只無法確定學校的狀況，同時連村子樣貌都看不到。
 如果自己是住在村子境內，也許再家裡還能注意到這件事。當我踏出家門時，家門前有一條小河流過。
 河的上游方向是水源區，若沿著這條河下游就能到達村莊。所以，這條河不僅是灌溉村莊的管線，
 同時也是從我家通往村子的路徑。

 沿著下游走，沿途經過的風景除了河堤旁的柳樹外，就是路邊的芒草叢，總覺得就沒特別風景了。
 平時在白天平凡無奇，若是再晚上的時候就幾乎伸手不見五指，有時當風吹過柳樹和芒草時，不時傳出''沙沙沙''的聲音。
 加上從水源區到村子的沿途上並沒有任何住家，特別是晚上經過時彷彿會有東西在芒草中隨時竄出。

 這時，旁邊芒草堆突然發出聲音，我的毛和尾巴都束了起來，並開始注意週遭的情況。
 明明是無風的狀態，但草叢卻在竄動?我提高警戒走向草叢時，另一端的草叢卻也開搖曳著 。
「是誰!」我對著草叢大喊。但草叢的動靜停止卻沒有任何回應，於是我繼續走向草叢。
 突然，有一團黑影從另一邊的草叢竄出。
 我開始後退，就在黑影撲向我時，我才發現自己已經退到河堤的不到一個腳掌寬的距離。
 當我頭轉向前確認時，黑影已經撲到我身上，我重心開始不穩，整張臉已經朝向天空，
 直到渾身濺起水花，一股凉意浸濕了毛皮，最後整個視線全都模糊。


 報名的角色已經出爐了，會在下一章開始登場，所以敬請期待。

----------


## 幻影殺手

倖存者第二章:如詩如畫的牢籠


「哈特!你在搞什麼?沒事躲在草叢裝神弄鬼?」我有點氣急敗壞對身旁的狼少年抱怨。

「沒…沒什麼，哈哈哈!」哈特則是露出無辜的眼神用笑聲帶過。

 我一邊用力甩著毛髮和身上的露水，一邊打量著哈特。
 雖然哈特的年紀和我同年，但由於先天性的心臟病，所以發育上比較晚同年齡少年還晚。
 從外表年紀看起來感覺也還不到10歲，但實際上卻是成熟許多。

「話說回來，你怎麼會躲在草叢裡?平時這個地方陰暗，都沒什麼獸會經過。
  你膽子還真不小嘛!」就連我平時經過的時候都感覺陰森森的。

「這也沒什麼，我又不是第一次來這裡。再說，如果我真的心臟病發了，
 至少能快速到你家看診。哈哈哈!」哈特嘻皮笑臉的說著，並抖動毛將身上的水甩到我身上。

「對了!聽說學校發生空難了?」我問起哈特，這時哈特收起了笑容。
「其實我是為了這件事來的。從你家可能還看不到，
 但如果你去學校見識一下，一定會覺得有多壯觀!」

 壯觀?我突然聳聳肩，渾身毛都發直了。
 都已經發生空難了，為什麼會用壯觀來形容這次的災難。
 看著哈特樂觀的笑容，不時讓我感受到周圍吹起冷風，
 呼吸過的空氣瞬間凝結，彷彿從他講出來的話是冷笑話似的。

「銀影!怎麼樣?要不要去看看」
「我看…我還是覺得…」
「就只是去看個飛機嘛!難得有飛機出現在山裡，若不去看一看也太可惜了!
  我想你從一出生到現在可能還沒看過飛機吧!」
「你不是已經看過了?」
「其實我也想去看，但我心臟不好，免得到現場看到不該看的?哈哈哈…」
「這樣啊?其實我對飛機也蠻有興趣的，呵呵呵。」差點嚇出一身冷汗，
 原以為這小子是對這場空難幸災樂禍，原來只是對沒見過的事 物感到好奇。看來是我想太多了。

「那就趕快走吧!雖然飛機墜落在學校沒人處理，但也不曉得軍方何時會來清理。所以要看也只能趁現在了!」哈特興致勃勃，彷彿像個小孩似的迫不及待去看展覽似的。

 當我們要準備離開的時候，突然感受到一股視線穿透了全身，此時週遭開始風吹草動。

「怎麼了?銀影!」
「沒什麼!請問今天只有你一個人過來嗎?你來的時候沒遇上或看見其他獸嗎?」
 我問了哈特，並不時轉頭地張望周圍。

「今天就只有我過來啊!雖然我是跟著你爸進來的，但之後我就躲在這裡等你過來。
  在你過來之前，我就沒遇到或看見誰了。有問題嗎?」

「沒什麼!快走吧!」於是我們加快腳步前往村莊，但還是感覺有一股視線揮之不去。

 穿過芒草堆和柳岸間的小路後，就是進入了一片樹海。
 雖然樹海範圍不算太大，但整片頂端的樹幹和枝幹縱橫交錯，
 幾乎搞不清楚樹幹是從哪棵樹長過來的，而且連陽光也都透不進來。
 若不是還有河水引導我們，恐怕晚上回家的時候還得用鼻子來找方向。
 整片樹林除了陰暗外，同時寧靜到連鳥鳴都聽不見，
 彷彿這片樹海和外面是完全不同的世界。
 我們沿著河水方向走著，原本陰暗潮濕的環境直到週遭的溫度開始溫暖起來。

 終於，越過了這片樹海，溫暖的陽光灑在身上使哈特的毛髮顯得璀璨，
 至於映入眼簾的是蔚藍的湖光山色。

 早晨的陽光照亮了整個湖面，從湖岸看過去一望無際，有如海面般地看不見盡頭。
 藍天白雲和兩旁的森林倒映在湖中央，讓整個湖面頗為清澈得有如鏡子一般;湖畔的草地開滿了彼岸花，
 使得湖邊的道路點綴得有如聖誕樹般地萬紫千紅。
 白天的風景如詩如畫，但夜晚除了有月光和星空墜落在湖面上外，
 同時也常看見螢火蟲圍繞整片山林的光景。

 在人獸法令頒發之前，這裡曾經是水源重地。
 同時離湖泊不遠的獸人所居住處也曾是觀光地區。
 要住在這樣有如仙境的地方，即使是貴族也未必住的起。
 全國有八成以上的百姓仰賴的水源來自山區，
 而這地方所提供水量在這之中則足足佔了一半以上。
 就因為大部分人民是這裡為水源命脈，就可想而知這裡對下游的世界影響有多大。
 若完全沒有受到任何保護，這地方就不可能會有如此仙境般地存在。

 這種光景從小到大不曉得看過多少遍了，但並不是所有的獸都有這份榮幸獲得這次的安排。
 即使這村中的獸對這裡的生活充滿愜意，但也並不是所有的獸都對這場安排買單。

「哈特!最近有一份學校報告，就是要我們訪問親人對於法令的安排有什麼想法。
  那你訪問結果如何?」
「不知道!雖然我沒住過平地，但我對這種生活倒是很滿意。只是我家人就很難說了?」
「那也不奇怪，也許大部分的村民是很喜歡這樣的安排，但除了教職員之外。」
「你說教職員?」
「雖然我不清楚是否還有其他村民對這項政策不滿，但我感肯定教職員們一定對這項政策有所意見。」

 在這個村子中就唯一一間學校，以目前這個村子的教學階段也只有到國中階段。
 而這學校的教師除了校長和我爸外，還有其他四名教師。
 能夠成為教師，不光是高學歷，同時在社會上擁有卓越的能力及崇高成就。
 所以這裡的教師不只是社會精英，同時也是村中的高層幹部。
 原本處在金字塔頂端活躍的聖獸如今被打入畜生道，想必對他們來說非常不是滋味。
 即使所住的牢籠再怎麼豪華，對他們來說終究也是牢籠。

 ※※※※

 沿著湖岸走進森林步道後，不知不覺即將踏進校門口。
 在我印象中，學校並沒有像電視上出現的一樣壯觀雄偉，
 與其說是學校倒比較像一間托兒所。
 一棟三層樓的校舍，每層樓有四間教室，每個年級一個班級、教師室和保健室，
 外頭加一間實驗室後就成了學校，而學校周圍由樹林圍繞著。
 原本校方還建議在學校周圍打造操場，
 但從住宅區到學校的距離足以繞學校三圈，加上午休時間是在家裡休息，
 一天的運動量都比上體育課多了，所以根比就不會花時間打造操場。

 如今原本還不算大的校園，現在的位子則被一隻巨大的鐵鳥取而代之。

----------


## 幻影殺手

距離上次發文的時間差不多有一個半月的時間了，最近要準備考試，所以也沒什麼時間。
這次總算再心血來潮發文。這次除了發文外，角色也登場了大部分，此外還介紹村中社會體系。



原本還不算大的校園，現在的位子則被一隻巨大的鐵鳥取而代之。


眼看周圍的建築物經歷過一場空襲，周圍還瀰漫一股焦味，但這架飛機感覺上並沒損毀的特別嚴重。

我開始繞著飛機打量及觸摸機身。
「怎麼了?銀影!」
「雖然是一場空難，但除了機翼和機頭不見外，整個機身還算完整。還有…」
「也許墜落的高度並不高?」哈特回答。

「因為這架飛機材質和一般飛機不一樣!」這時背後傳來聲音，我們朝聲音的方向望過去，有三個年齡和我們相訪的獸人朝我們走來。


哈特:「早安!諾雅、黑倫還有努特。怎麼了?你們也是來看飛機的嗎?」
黑倫:「因為聽說有飛機墜落在村子，所以就來見識一下了。只是，飛機變成這個樣子…實在是很難想像出這場空難的情況，而且也無法認出這架飛機完整的樣子。」
諾雅:「拜託!如果是墜機，機身怎麼可能還保持完整的樣子!」
黑倫:「但是從機身看來，除了駕駛艙和機翼不見外，整個機身毀損還不算嚴重。」
諾雅:「機身都斷裂了!全數乘客也都罹難了!這還不算嚴重?」

「好了!你們別吵了!」就在黑倫和諾雅開始爭論時，努特突然打斷對話。
「雖然不知道這場空難是如何發生，但從這機身材質和機翼來推斷，這是屬於比較少見的火箭型客機。」努特周圍打量著客機，並一邊分析。

「火箭型客機?」我們聽不懂，但只是異口同聲回答。

「這種飛機隔板厚度是一般飛機的好幾倍，材質也比一般飛機堅固，這種材質多半都用在製造太空梭或人造衛星上，還有而這機翼的設計…材質的耐熱性…還有」我們專心傾聽著努特講解飛機的構造及性能，實在是很難相信這個和我們同年齡的孩子說出來的話有如專家班的口吻。

※※※※

三十分鐘後，努特滔滔不絕地分析飛機，但我們實在是有聽沒有懂。

「…至於飛行速度足足超越戰鬥機，而它的馬赫數為…」

黑倫:「努特!既然妳介紹了這麼久，那妳應該知道這架飛機的名稱吧?」黑倫打了呵欠，並打斷的努特講解。

努特:「你說久…但我介紹的內容還不到十分之一!要介紹的部分除了外部構造和性能之外，還有機艙和引擎還沒介紹，這還包含…」

諾雅:「我說努特!我們並不是專業人員!你就算把整個飛機的構造和功能都介紹個幾十遍，我們也未必會聽得懂吧!」諾雅也開始感到不耐煩。

哈特:「努特!我們只是想知道這飛機的名稱或日常用途，其實並不需要介紹得那麼詳細!」哈特苦笑著告訴努特。

「幻影5000!」當我道出飛機名稱時，眾獸的目光全轉向我。
「這架飛機時速為5000公里，算是世界速度最快的客機之一。如果是以最便宜的票價約30萬元以上，而製造者名字叫…叫…叫什麼玩意?」

努特:「冰河泰斗!」

「沒錯!就是冰河泰斗!我想起來了!」

努特:「我看你根本就忘了!冰河泰斗明明是我爸的名子!」

「對不起啦!我只是稍微想不起來，並不是忘記了!哈哈哈哈!」

黑倫:「哇…沒想到銀影也懂得飛機啊!」

「沒什麼啦…如果是常識性的問題我大概略懂一些!」

努特:「總之，這架飛機可是世上極為稀少的客機!別說是我們，即便是平地居民也未必連它的影子能瞧見!這飛機只有中產以上階級能坐的起之外，它的飛行速度實在是太快了，光是在地面上聽見飛行聲音後抬頭看，早已非入雲端了，所以很少有人能知道它的真面目。還有就是整個機身…喂!你們在幹什麼?」

當努特還在講解飛機時，我們早就繞到機身附近了。能有一輩子那麼難得近距離接觸飛機的情況下，看要不要先拍個照坐紀念，或者乾脆拿些零件回家當紀念品好了。

    就再我們開始討論研究飛機時，廣播訊號突然繚繞整座山林
   「天文館報告!天文館報告!請全校師生和畢業生在十分鐘後至天文館集合!再重複一次!
      請全校師生和畢業生在十分鐘後至天文館集合!」


     黑倫:「奇怪!如果是在校生就算了，為什麼連畢業生也得集合啊?」
     諾雅:「誰知道!我敢肯定絕對不是什麼好事!」

      雖然不知道為什麼突然要集合，但總覺得有些不好的預感。
     「對了，哈特!從我們到學校到天文館距離有一公里，
       我們其他人在十分鐘內趕上是沒問題。你…沒問題吧?」

     「沒關係，校方說我可以用走的。」雖然哈特嘴上說會用走的，但其實認為我不會拒絕他心中的要求。

     「我看乾脆…黑倫、諾雅!能不能請你們背一下…咦!其他獸呢?」
      原本要叫跑的最快或力氣大的獸背一下哈特，才一轉眼就剩我們兩個。

      哈特 :「不好意思，能請你背我一下嗎?」

     「……」

※※※※

         「各位同學…早…安…」校長拉長音懶洋洋地報告。

      雖然是臨時通知的狀況，但所有教師彷彿剛從睡夢中被挖起來似的，除了校長的鬃毛沒整理之外，就連其他教師的表情除了散發出起床氣，渾身也夾帶出一股屍氣。如果仔細一看就能發現，白色毛皮幹部的上半身都有很明顯的血漬。

「就是…」校長又打起呵欠，光是打聲招呼就足足用上十分鐘的時間，不曉得這次所要宣布的事情到底要多久才能結束?直到一名教職員從旁接下麥克風後，這次的宣布總算能正常進行了。

這次講解是由一位虎族女教師負責講解:「各位同學和畢業生，大家早安!這次會集合大家過來想必也是因為這次的事件!由於這一場空難不只造成嚴重的傷亡，同時也使學校或村子的生命財產造成極大損失!不過很幸運的是，飛機只是墜落在校舍。如果這次是墜落在社區或水庫，所造成的結果絕對是不堪設想!所以，以下宣布兩件事情!第一!從現在開始，上課地點全都移至天文館。至於，如果有變動上課地點，就由任課教師安排。而第二點是最為重要的部分，但這得由教官負責講解!」

此時女教師將麥克風交由我爸「第一點大家應該都清楚了吧!接下來是關於第二點!請畢業生和國三生留下，至於其他學生…限你們在10秒內離開我的視線!10…9…8…7654321!」

當我爸讀完秒後，天文館內就只剩留下來的獸和教師。
「很好!所有同學把耳朵拉高聽清楚!關於第二點就是……從今以後晚上要安排站哨!」
當我爸沉默許久後清楚地宣布結果時，所有學生全聽得一頭霧水。
「想必大家可能都不知道什麼是站哨吧?簡單來說就是『看門狗』!就和水壩的警衛一樣!白天看守水閘的情況，是否有發現可疑人物以維持安全」

這時，黑倫滿臉疑惑地發問「報告教官!你說晚上要當『看門狗』?如果是畢業生就算了，但為何連在校生也得看門啊?在說，我還是不明白?好好的晚上為什麼要站哨?這根本就是擾民嘛!」

「對啊!對啊!沒事幹嘛站哨啊!」
「教官!在校生白天要唸書，畢業生則是得幹一堆粗活!被你這麼一搞，我看連覺都不用睡了!」
「沒錯!我看這不只是擾民，這分明就是在壓榨!我們鄭重抗議!」
「抗議!抗議!抗議……」原本對於這項政策，學生們完全一頭霧水，但當他們恍然大悟後全都感到反感，整個氣氛有如遊行一般，當下的情緒全都漲到最高點。

「通通安靜!事情都還沒宣布結束，你們叫什麼叫啊!」突然一名豹族女教師大聲斥責後，原本有如雞舍般吵雜的氣氛瞬間鴉雀無聲。

教官:「雖然這次空難還算幸運一點，但也難保下次飛機不會墜落在住宅區或水源地。即使沒有空難，若有一天人類搞空襲，我敢篤定在我們逃出屋外之前，絕對先變成砲灰」
「但你們大可放心!並不會要你們站一整晚，就從晚上十點至早上六點，每班兩個鐘頭，每班安排三人站崗。至於畢業生的工作並不算正職，工作時間也比較短，安排畢業生站哨也剛剛好。而國三生下個月就畢業了，在那之前都還沒輪到你們所以，也不需要擔心。」


這時哈特舉手發問「報告教官!如果是心臟病患者……」

教官:「那就不需要了!醫護組的學生也不用站崗!」
「接下來是最後一點!除了畢業生之外，其他人可以離開了。因為待會我會說明今晚站哨的地點、攜帶裝備及該遵守的事項。如果其他獸有興趣，待會也可以留下…」

※※※※

散會之後，我獨自在天文館附近閒晃。雖然很少能像現在那麼悠閒了，若我現在直接回家，可能得面臨一大堆煩躁的事情。現在連回個家像是在接受判決似的，搞到連高枕無憂都是奢侈。
本來想閒晃來打發時間，直到發現自己竟走進了住宅區。原本住宅區的位置剛好位在天文館及行政區的對岸，沿途中除了湖岸之外，還會經過急流區。至於自己是怎麼過來的，自己也沒這力氣去想。我走向湖堤，隨意找個地方躺下好來放鬆心情，望著夕陽和對岸的樹林倒映在湖面上，如果黑夜能早到來，說不定還能看見滿天星空墜落在湖面上的美景。
原本還沉浸在黃昏的悠閒氣氛時，突然後面傳來熟悉的聲音。

「煩死了!沒事發生什麼空難啊!」放學後黑倫不停地抱怨。

諾雅:「會不會發生災難，這又不是每個人都能預料到的事!好在不是發生在上課時間!」諾雅邊回答邊拿起梳子梳著尾巴，臉上表情倒顯得特別平靜。
黑倫:「不過，話又說回來!哈特和銀影不用站哨吧?」
諾雅:「一位是心臟病患者，照理來說是不能熬夜;另一位則是醫師的兒子，畢業之後大概就會擔任正職的醫護人員吧!」
「就算是醫師的兒子，也未必會有醫師的水準!如果要當醫師，絕對得先在醫學院畢業後實習才有辦法吧!」從黑倫語氣中似乎帶有不信任的感覺。

「管他是不是醫學院畢業的，如果他真了當上醫師，就表示全村的性命全掌握在他手上」諾雅還是很平靜的說著，但黑倫卻打了冷顫，彷彿渾身的毛皮瞬間掉了一層。
黑倫:「難…難道要指望他當醫師?我認為能力比他好的獸可多的是呢!」
諾雅:「這點我就不清楚了!」

一想到全村的性命只能掌握在一個完全搞不清楚狀況的傢伙手上，黑倫開始露出了憂心的表情。這時諾雅突然轉移話題。

諾雅:「對了!我記得實習生就不用站哨!如果是教師的親人畢業後可以轉任實習生!」
黑倫:「這樣啊…但我不太想太快擔任實習生，在這之前我比較想先徹底狂歡一下，至於以後的工作到時在說吧!」
諾雅:「我記得在上游岩壁處有一座碉堡遺跡，我看乾脆趁放假的時候去那裡探險，你覺得如何?」
黑倫:「聽起來是不錯，只有我們兩個?我看再邀請一位吧，那看要邀誰?」
諾雅:「不過我到是有個想法，就是……」

我望著黑倫和諾雅背影直到消失的那一刻，從那之後他們所說的話一般不時重複在我的腦海之中，彷彿是團揮之不去的陰影。


※※※※

由於村中社會封閉，加上和軍方接觸頻繁及受到軍方管理，所以村中社會都呈現階級化



村中社會階級:


在校生:未完成學業，被認定無行為能力者。

畢業生:從學校畢業，但無正職工作者。

實習生:從學校畢業，但有正當職位者。

村中幹事:村中資深幹部，實習生的領導者，多半為負責教導和管理實習生或畢業生。

教師:村中最高層幹部，除了教職外，其他負責領導幹事和外界接觸和聯繫的工作，裡面唯一能和人類接觸的獸。

----------


## 卡斯特

沒想到努特那麼厲害(本來就很厲害了
你的文章寫的很好看呢!
另外我的設定有一點改變，如下:
個性:獨行狼，對陌生的人/獸冷漠，有警覺性，但對朋友熱情，開朗，會為朋友赴湯蹈火
技能:藍焰爪-無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪(嚇人/獸用的)，自我燃燒-全身自燃向敵人衝去
大概就這樣，加油，期待下一張

----------


## 碎風

沒想到努特的知識這麼淵博~~
好好奇第二章的那股神祕的視線 XD
話說文章真的很有看頭呢~~

在這裡小改一下我自己的設定好了:
個性:喜歡暗中觀察   似乎很難去信任他獸   不過很重視自己所信任的朋友
技能:疾風幻滅爪 (將風刃纏繞在自己爪上攻擊
      狂雷領域 (範圍性釋放雷電
      幻化  (能夠選擇變成風或雷電  也藉此快速移動或觀察

----------


## 努特

沒想到我那麼懂飛機(??
我甚至不知道我爸的名字(踹飛
總之,謝謝幻影殺手~~

----------


## 幻影殺手

好不容易剛考完試，總算稍微發了一些。最近發的文章可能會讓大家有些遐想


校長:「各位即將畢業的同學，距離畢業的時間已經將盡不到一個月了。在畢業之後，你們即將分發到各個工作崗位。至於，無論你們分發到的工作是否滿意，主要都是依照你們的能力和專長來分發。如果能力好一點的話，就能分發成為實習生;如果能力差，也沒任何專長，到時候就只是畢業生的身分……」
校長在課堂上認真地談論著關於我們畢業後的事，但全班同學感覺完全不在乎校長在講什麼。近距離就講話，遠距離就傳紙條;如果再吵一點的話，就直接在教室內跑跑跳跳;如果能安靜一點的話，乾脆就直接倒頭就睡;若要徹底安靜，翹課是最簡單的方法。
整個課堂還是跟以前一樣，除了上課鬧哄哄之外，幾乎毫無秩序可言。但這種情況僅僅出現在畢業或寒暑假前一個月之內，因為在這種情況下除了學生放鬆，老師們更是輕鬆。

校長:「……比起能力，我認為比較重要的就是你們心智想法是否有比以前更成熟。如今你們畢業後開始工作就等於是進入了社會;當你們進入社會之後，你們的思想不僅會影響到你們的言行舉止，同時也會影響到做事能力。所以，為了讓你們了解自己在畢業前的收穫和心得……今天我會指派一項作業，而題目就是……」此時原本鬧哄哄的教室瞬間鴉雀無聲。

※※※※

放學後的回家路上，我和努特以及哈特討論關於這次的作業「這次的作業題目是關於我們的『夢想』。不曉得你們對這次作業心得有什麼看法?」

努特:「能有什麼看法，『夢想』不就是那個……那個……什麼啊……」平時講解飛機或分析機械原理和功能就有如理工博士的架式，但一提到「夢想」是什麼，似乎能讓整隻熊的毛掉光一半。

「說實在的!我總覺得這次的作業題目實在是有夠愚蠢的?」

不曉得是說有「夢想」很愚蠢，還是說校長腦殘。無論夢想是「願望」還是「夢」，這對我們而言實在毫無意義。
離畢業只剩一個月左右，在畢業之前我們對未來有什麼理想，對於這點我們就無法想像，也無法抱持任何的期待。

無論從出生到入社會直到去世，我們都得待在這村莊一輩子，別說是踏進平原一步了，就連隔壁的山上住了誰、生活過的如何，或是這山上有多少村落都不清楚。但唯一清楚的就是整座山就是一間牢籠，牢籠裡的野獸到死之前都只能任人擺佈。夢想到底是什麼?對人類和對獸族來說也完全是不同的意義。夢想對人類來說是將來想實現的想法，完全只是在於努力的程度和時間上的問題;但如果是對我們來說「夢想」到底是什麼，那就是一件可能或完全不可能實現的願望。就有如夢境一般，有可能會實現，但可能終究也只是一場夢。
雖然一生中可能都得生活在牢籠之中，但對於政府這種政策的看法的獸卻是兩極化。老一輩的獸覺得這裡的生活和以前相比，倒是愜意許多。在隔離政策之前，無論是獸族還是人類都得面臨生存競爭的壓力。小的時候得面對課業和父母期望的壓力，在我們這樣年齡的孩子們應該開始面對升學壓力了;長大後則是面臨找工作和經濟上的壓力;等到成家立業之後所伴隨的壓力則是有增無減。此外，除了本身的壓力外，同時還得面對種族衝突的壓力，恐怕連政府的壓力也不會比百姓還輕。直到隔離之後，金錢的壓力、物質的誘惑、種族衝突，大概全都忘了是什麼一回事。就只要在固定時間內做好本分的工作;固定時間領取政府運送的伙食;固定時間吃完飯;固定時間上下班，剩下的時間就完全自己做主。一切的生活上就和公務員過的沒兩樣，吃國家的糧食，只差領國家的薪水，或沒把自己困在世外桃源看風景看到膩。雖然生活是採取軍事化管理，但生活上還是過得比在社會上還來的安逸。從我出生到現在，無論是教育、生活或是工作每個村民完全都聽從政府的安排，使得夢想實現的機會極為渺茫，但卻能夠過著極為悠閒的生活。
每天聽從政府的安排來換取政府的奉養，在這種情況之下，有誰還會努力思考自己的未來想做什麼，更何況還是思考「夢想」這個字眼。

想著、討論著，身後突然傳來懶洋洋的笑聲並伴隨著呵欠。

回頭一看發現黑倫和諾亞似乎原本在商量事情，從他們興高采烈的神情來看，感覺似乎即將要放長假並準備假日的計畫。

努特:「喂!黑倫!你們在討論什麼?」我們很好奇他們的討論內容，同時也可以順便討論作業內容。

黑倫:「是你們啊!我們正在討論畢業前的計畫!」
「畢業前的計畫?那你們的作業呢?」我有點疑惑地問。
努特:「其實我們正在討論這次的作業，但還是討論不出任何頭緒。」
黑倫:「你說校長出的作業，那你們感覺內容的怎麼樣?」
哈特:「不知道!因為感覺這個題目實在太難了，所以我們還在討論。」
黑倫:「這樣啊!我倒是把作業拋的一乾二淨，因為想這次的題目實在太無聊了。」黑倫打起呵欠，表現一副不在乎的態度。
諾雅:「對啊!不只無聊，簡直浪費時間!」諾亞面無表情地說道。
哈特:「這麼說……你們不打算交作業了。」
黑倫:「哈哈哈哈哈……」此時黑倫突然大笑。我們一頭霧水，完全不知道該如何面對這種狀況。至於諾亞則只是冷冷地看著笑到失控的黑倫。
直到十分鐘後，我們開始耐不住了「請問你到底在笑什麼!」
黑倫總算止住了笑聲，並表示自己的失態。

黑倫:「咳咳!對不起!其實我會笑並不是因為交作業的事情才笑的，而是我們不只是不打算交作業，而是……從現在到畢業前，我們連課堂都不會出現了!」
哈特:「你說課堂都不會出現……是什麼意思?」哈特疑惑得問道。
黑倫:「我說你們想想看!現在離畢業都剩不到一個月，你們覺得這個月有沒有去上課會有差嗎?由於我們的親人全都是擔任教師，光是待在學校也就算了，就連回到家也得學習他們的專業知識。光是學這些東西，幾乎已經抹殺大部分的童年了……」
當黑倫說到這些時，讓我有些同感。從小到大到底得到了什麼?

黑倫:「……14歲擁有理工博士的頭腦，請問還需要在國中待多久;年紀輕輕就已經具備藥理、護理和內科醫術，怎麼不乾脆直接待在保健室涼快去，而是和學生擠在教室內;你們覺得才藝精湛到足以用舞蹈鼓舞來提升整個軍隊士氣，我看這種能力也許可以帶領整個軍隊吧!難道說離畢業一個月除了上課和寫無聊的作業就沒別的了嗎，就沒其他有意義的事了嗎?還有……」黑倫滔滔不絕地說著這校長的作業多沒意義，上課毫無用處，或是說著畢業之前要做點有意義的事。從頭到尾感覺上黑倫只是為不想寫作業和上課為藉口，但他說的話還是有些道理。仔細想，從小到大的這十四年來到底是過著什麼樣的生活?如果是一般的童年，可能就只是上課、玩樂及睡到自然醒。畢竟生在村子裡並沒有升學壓力，就算是畢業了，也只是做自己擅長的事，所以到畢業前幾乎都過著自由自在的生活。

但身為教師的子女又有什麼不一樣的生活?
「由於我們的親人全都是擔任教師，光是待在學校也就算了，就連回到家也得學習他們的專業知識。光是學這些東西，幾乎已經抹殺大部分的童年了……」

※※※※

摸黑沿著溪流穿過樹海，並沿著河堤回家的途中，不時聽見風吹過樹葉和草堆的聲音。雖然只是回家的路途，但這種感覺彷彿有人再暗中窺伺著。即使已經長大了，但這種感覺多年以來還是一樣讓人不舒服。

回到家一開門後是一道長長的走廊正對著門口，在微燈光的情況下，整條走廊幾乎昏暗到有如隧道般深不見底。穿過走廊後映入眼簾的是眺高兩層樓的大理石大廳，雖然大廳的亮度有比走廊明亮一點，但燈光亮度僅僅比蠟燭還亮一些。大廳的前方是通往樓上的樓梯，二樓也剛好室屬於眺高樓層。大廳的兩側各有一扇門，無論是走哪扇門，最後一樣通往一樣的地方，因為門後剛好就是一處逃生梯。沿著逃生梯上樓的途中，不時能看見整個牆壁有幾道裂縫，同時隨處可見牆壁、樓梯及扶手幾乎都被藤蔓給佔據。再我小的時候，老爸曾建議將這裡設置成診所，但由於從住宅區到這裡的交通對大部分的村民不方便，所以這裡頂多作為實驗室或檢驗中心。在村民搬來之前，這裡就常用來檢驗水質;直到村子形成後，這裡的功能從檢驗擴大到實驗直到醫學研究或健康研究都有。如今從逃生梯這種荒涼的景象來看，實在很難想像這地方還在進行醫學研究，而不是進入了一間廢墟的大樓。上樓直到三樓似乎已經是頂樓了，推開安全門後映入眼簾的是一片廣闊的綠地及花叢。雖然晚上看不清楚頂樓的景象，但從氣味上卻能感覺到濃郁花香及青草味。沿著鵝卵石所鋪陳的道路所經之處，均傳來各種不同的花香，途中甚至還經過葡萄園、菜圃以及藥草園。由於村中的醫療技術和設備並不發達，所以整片綠地大部分都用來種植藥草好仰賴醫療資源。
雖然沒什麼醫療設備，但以環境來看，我們的居住地算是最乾淨了，
要在水源地生病其實也不太容易，生病就只是用藥草來治病，大部分也只是內科治療。

最後，當我走到一棟建築物前時，我停下了腳步。寬廣的陽台除了作為庭院之外，其實也林立了不少建築物。平日在白天的時候，這棟大樓有不少醫療人員進出此地。除了在大樓裡面，其實也會進出頂樓，例如，實驗室、休息室、溫室以及我的房間。
在我面前的建築約兩層樓高，雖從材質和外觀來看屬於木造建築，但從牆壁來看，透明的落地窗將整棟小房子內部構造和樣子展現得一覽無遺，要說這是棟房子，道不如說是兩層樓高的魚缸。
我打開房門望向一樓客廳，除了門前有吧台之外，還有幾張沙發和餐桌靠在落地窗前，從整個裝潢來看，有如酒吧或餐廳。我順著吧台旁的樓梯上樓，並望著整間樓層的房間。
雖然只有兩個樓層，且大小僅僅兩間教室的空間。但由於房子的四面牆全都使用落透明地窗和玻璃牆之外，室內也完全沒有任何牆壁作為隔間，使得狹小空間的視野更加遼闊。
此外，房間的擺設也極為簡略，除了兩張床，牆角放置了一座書架，床腳前也擺設了桌椅以及衣櫃，此外鬧鐘已經算是最微小的家具了，二樓除了家具就沒別的零碎的物品了
也許就是屋內擺設簡單，所以空間就顯得遼闊吧。躺下來看著透明的天花板時，也能感受到星光灑滿了整個房間。每當夜晚只要躺下來看著星空思考，有時候腦海中能浮出很多結果。

但此時，我現在滿腦子卻是一直在思考，不曉得是否該把這件是告訴老爸?

※※※※

黑倫:「……由於我們的親人全都是擔任教師，光是待在學校也就算了，就連回到家也得學習他們的專業知識。光是學這些東西，幾乎已經抹殺大部分的童年了。還有……」
哈特:「對了，黑倫!你們這個月不是有計畫嗎?那麼到底是什麼計畫?」再黑倫還沒講完的時候，哈特突然提道黑倫所說畢業前的「計畫」。

黑倫:「關於這次的計畫……要做……只能趁現在了!」

「要做只能趁現在?請問這件事非常緊急嗎?」我有點疑惑地問，到底是什麼事那麼急?

黑倫:「如果現在不做，以後還不曉得有沒有機會做?」我們感覺到雖然黑倫的語氣很嚴肅，但我卻感覺得到他似乎在壓抑情緒。

努特:「不過，現在做『那種』事，會不會太操之過急了?況且我們現在還年輕!」此時努特的語氣顯得尷尬。

黑倫:「就因為我們現在還年輕，所以就更要把握這次機會!在說，我現在快等不急了!」我感覺得到，黑倫的表情已經從輕浮轉為嚴肅;從忍耐變為猙獰。

哈特:「我看我還是算了!這種事實在太刺激了，我想……我的心臟可能承受不了。」從哈特緊張的語氣來看，似乎已經猜出我和努特的想法。

黑倫:「心臟不好的獸的確不適合做『這檔』的事，但我可以等我們都做過了再慢慢地說給你聽。也許……過程你會很有興趣的……」
此時，黑倫的表情似乎笑得更猙獰了。當他走向哈特的時候，哈特早就一溜煙地不見蹤影，彷彿就和當時黑倫他們一溜煙地消失在飛機殘骸附近的速度一樣。如今，現場只剩我和努特面面相覷，而諾雅只是在一旁靜觀其變。

努特:「黑倫……既然你等不急要開始了……但是……我還是覺得現在……」此時努特說得吞吞吐吐，準備要說什麼，但又說不出口。氣氛尷尬的程度持續上升，努特說得結結巴巴，而我則是腦海浮出很多畫面，由於不知道要說什麼，最後只是保持沉默。總覺得因為黑倫的一些話和語氣，使得自己出現了生理反應。我發現自己心跳漸漸地加速，而努特的呼吸也變的如此急促。雖然努特的呼吸聲聽起來還算平常，但我注意到她的是胸腹起伏的頻率開始增加，彷彿氣喘病患因為氣喘發作而開始求救;這時我也感覺自己的心跳不僅快突破胸膛，同時自己渾身和尾巴有如琴弦般不停地震動。現在這種情況要留下來不是，要逃走也不是。雖然很想逃走，但自己又因為好奇心作祟，想完全知道這次計畫的內容。

黑倫:「關於這次的計畫……你們應該知道位在湖泊下游，並離水庫不遠處有一座碉堡。我們的計畫就是……去那裡探險!」

原本我們還很緊張地請聽黑倫所說的「內容」，但當我們聽到黑倫所說的「內容」時，我們先是傻眼，後來有一種如釋重負的感覺。
努特:「你說那做碉堡……但我記得那裡是禁地!就除了教師，其他獸是禁止進入的!」努特稍微平靜地問道。

「我看算了吧!用尾巴來想，如果是黑倫說的話，只要當作他沒說過就夠了!反正也不會有什麼好事的!」我完全斬釘截鐵地回應。
一想到黑倫的提議，就讓我想起童年一些沒齒難忘的回憶。我記得在我十歲的時候，黑倫曾提議說要去水庫外的世界探險，異想天開把水庫當滑水道。除了哈特之外，就我們四獸參與這場探險，結果先是差點淹死在下游，後來上岸還被軍隊拿槍逮捕。若不是我們當時還是小孩子，我看那些軍隊恐怕就直接開槍了。還有最讓我印象深刻的就是在小學畢業的暑假，黑倫還不放棄對下游世界的好奇心，竟提議冒充軍人。軍方本身不是白痴，別說是四位獸人，即使是同類要混進去恐怕也沒那麼容易。由於軍隊每天會運送伙食，則運送的交通工具是直昇機。不曉得是我們的偽裝技術好，還是軍隊素質下降。當我們四獸都穿了迷彩服並混進直昇機裡頭都沒人發覺，直到我們即將穿過營區的大門才被攔下來。早不發覺、晚不發覺，都快離開營區才發覺到。由於軍方為了預防我們又會做出類似的舉動，於是就地正法，處已鞭刑。在那之後，整個暑假完全趴在床上渡過。只要一聽到黑倫提議要做什麼事，就會讓我想起過去發生的事。

黑倫:「如果……說這次計畫不是我提議的，那你們是否會改變主意?」
努特:「你說……不是你提議的?」
諾雅:「其實是我提議的!」原本從剛才到現在只聽見黑倫在講，但現在是由諾雅講解關於這次的計畫。雖然這次不是黑倫提議的，但還是有些不好的預感。
諾雅:「既然我會提議這次的計畫，就表示我是對這次的計畫有十足的把握!」和黑倫那種輕浮的語氣比起來，諾雅倒是顯得沉穩許多。

諾雅:「雖然碉堡那裡是屬於禁地，但在我國中之前倒是去了那裡好幾次，因為在我印象中那裡曾作為拍攝恐怖片的場景。就算真的被發現了，那也只遇的到我們的親人。在說，雖然只規定教師能進入禁區，但全村教師只有六名，所以會遇到村民的機會也很小。在說，碉堡是在村子境內，即使被抓到了，也並不是多重的罪。」

現在黃昏時刻，夕陽差不多有一大半的面積沉進湖面另一端，此時諾雅抬頭看著天空並微笑的說「反正離放假還有兩天的時間，你們可以用一天上課時間考慮看看。」當諾雅和黑倫說完之後，我們看著他們的背影道別。當他們背影消失之後，留下來的只剩我和努特癱軟地躺在地上看著漸漸暗沉的天空。
「哈哈哈哈哈……」我開始大聲笑著。

「你在笑什麼?」努特疑惑地看著我。

我止住笑聲並回答「沒什麼!我在想……當黑倫說出要去探險之前，你當時的想法是什麼?」
努特想了一下，並和我面面相覷後，我們兩獸開始止不住笑聲，因為當時腦海浮出黑倫的表情和他說的話實在令我們印象深刻。

※※※※

我躺在床上看著星空想著諾雅所說的話，看來明天放學後就得做決定。之後又回想起黑倫的一些話「由於我們的親人全都是擔任教師，光是待在學校也就算了，就連回到家也得學習他們的專業知識。光是學這些東西，幾乎已經抹殺大部分的童年了……」
「由於我們還年輕，如果現在不開始，以後就沒機會了……」當我一想起這些話時，也讓我感同身受。

----------


## 卡斯特

同意黑倫的說法，現在的世界在扼殺我們的才能與童年
不過黑倫的提議也太…太可怕了吧!(鞭刑!!

我也想去耶!
期待下一章，小說加油喔~~~

----------


## 幻影殺手

原本是要從探險開始的，沒想到這次竟然是介紹歷史和社會體制，探險的部分可能得從下一篇再開始。




終於等到禮拜五的放學時刻，我們四獸正坐在湖邊討論這次的計畫。

諾雅:「明天就是假日了，不曉得你們考慮的如何?」

「我認為這件事是否該讓家人知道?」努特似乎有些猶豫。

「我認為只要親人不會對我們的外出起疑心，我認為是沒什麼問題。」黑倫則是很樂觀的回答。

努特:「不告而別，難道就不會起疑?」

關於去遠足是否要告知家人，實在是很難決定。對於知道這件事的親人，當然是越少越好，但如果在他們毫無知道的情況下，可能會讓他們聯想到之前暑假發生的事。

「諾雅!既然這次計畫是妳提議的，妳應該是有備而來的吧!那妳能保證這件事，親人不會起疑心嗎?」對於這次計畫，還是讓我有些擔憂，不曉得諾雅是否能保證這次的計畫。

「無法完全保證!」諾雅斬釘截鐵地回答。
「妳這話是什麼意思?」諾雅的回答使得在場的獸更是滿臉狐疑。


諾雅:「既然這次的計畫是我提議的，當然我有足夠的信心去處理，但並不代表我能把這件事處理至百分之百。即使一切都在計畫之內，但計畫趕不上變化;就像是掠食者在狩獵時，並無法完全預料獵物是否不會逃出自己爪牙範圍之內。雖然禁區內遇上村民的機率很小，但並不代表完全不會有親人來到禁區。雖然我們在一起可能會讓他們起疑心，但他們也未必會到碉堡來找我們。雖然我無法計畫親人不會對我們氣疑心，但至少比去平地的風險來的低，而且也比外面世界的情況更容易掌握。既然我有本事提出計畫，當然我有這個本事將這件事處理至最小化。再說，世界上有很多事情是生活中無法預料到的，就像是我們無法預料到會有飛機墜落在村子。如果凡是因為害怕而不去嘗試，我看永遠不知變通，永遠也不會長進。」


雖然我對這次的計畫有些憂心及質疑，但我實在毫無反駁的能力。

諾雅:「既然這樣，我就分配你們的明天要準備的東西!黑倫，你負責帶一天所有人份的糧食和水;而努特就負責帶沐浴用品和手電筒;銀影，你就負責醫療用品。再來就是明天集合時間和地點。明天早上六點至此地集合，各位應該沒什麼問題吧!」

當諾雅宣布事情並問道後，所有的獸沒任何回應。
「既然沒有問題的話，今晚開始準備應該還來的及!」當諾雅宣布結束後，所有的獸都散會了。
此時，我卻還在原地思考明天的事。

※※※※

在回家的路上我不停的想著明天的遠足。雖然是在村子範圍之內，但卻是禁區，所以我還沒和家人提到有關於遠足的事。雖然要編個理由外出對我來說是沒什麼問題，但自從小時候的冒險發生後，親人就變的非常多疑，若只是隨便找個理由外出，恐怕無法輕易說服親人。

我推開家門時，發現有三個身影坐在客廳談論事情。其中一位是我爸，而另外兩位分別是年齡和我爸相當的白熊男子和年約二十歲出頭的灰狼青年。我先是向他們道聲晚安後，正準備直接回房間。

冷羽:「等一下，銀影!」正當要回房時，爸突然叫住我。

「有事嗎!」我轉過頭用虛脫的語氣回答。

冷羽:「上樓之前能幫我把櫃子裡的酒拿過來嗎?」

「爸!我記得假日有醫療業務!」雖然明天假日我可能不在家了，但卻對爸的要求有些疑慮。

吧台裡堆放了好幾瓶酒，從出產時間來看，至少是在我出生之前。
這個村子在從建村以來到現在，由於醫護人員短缺導致醫療業務繁忙，即使是在假日的時候也未必能放鬆，更何況是喝酒。從出生到現在，我從未看過老爸進過吧台，也從未看過家裡曾出現空酒瓶。當老爸要我拿酒時，我是有些懷疑。

冷羽:「如果是現在喝酒是沒什麼問題。之前因為村中醫護人員不足，所以醫護員在假日也得戒備!如今現在醫療人才充足的情況下，村民大可在住宅區找醫療人員，根本不會特地跑到這裡來看診。」老爸似乎很有信心，認為自己可以在假日中盡情的享受。

往櫃子望進去，酒箱裡存放的幾乎都是酒精濃度四成以上的烈酒，就算想挑一瓶濃度最低的也不下三成八的濃度。當我打開櫃子時，突然讓我靈機一動，或許這是唯一的機會，要把握只能趁現在了。

「爸!我突然想到，最近我剛學到一項調酒技術，因為自己還未成年所以沒什麼機會碰酒。」(沒機會碰酒，最好是有時間學調酒?)
我先是從櫃子裡拿出幾瓶濃度最高的烈酒;再從院子裡採了一些水果並打成汁;之後還加入一些藥草;最後再將一些玩意加進綜合調酒後就大公告成了。

「不好意思!各位久等了!」我端起四杯五顏六色的調酒走向客廳。
雖然是頭一次調酒，但調得比想像中的成功。不僅是把四杯酒點綴得有如調色盤般地色彩繽紛，而氣味既香淳又不濃郁而且也帶點花果香，就連酒精味也幾乎嚐不出來。若不是我親自特調的，恐怕連我都以為杯中物僅僅只是水果茶。

「銀影!你的酒是用什麼調的?為什麼都聞起來都沒有酒味?」熊族男子好奇地聞著每杯不同的調酒。

「嗎啡和……沒什麼!就只是將酒和果汁及藥草做稀釋而已!」當說到是用什麼調的，我差點說溜嘴「既然沒事了，那我去休息了!」

「等一下!」正當我快步地走向房間時，老爸突然把我叫住，難道他發現……酒有問題?

「銀影!難得假日能夠放鬆，為何不稍微把握今晚的機會?」

「但是……爸……你說太年輕熬夜對身體太不好，特別是醫護員更要注意身體狀況。」對於平時生活作息保守嚴謹的老爸竟會說要放鬆。

「是啊!身為醫護員想要放假，那可是一件非常難得的事，再說你離畢業的時間也剩不到一個月了，等到你畢業之後才來享受這種氣氛，恐怕機會越來越小!」這時灰狼青年用老一輩的語氣對我說道。


冷羽:「銀影!你應該知道最近村子因為前幾天的空難，所以有些政策做了一些改變。然而這只是政策改變的其中一項，除了站哨之外，恐怕連教育體制和社會制度也會做改變。至於你們算是最後一屆的在校生了!」

「最後一屆在校生?」我有點疑惑的問道。

「從下一屆開始，原本的在校生將改為童子軍!而社會體制也即將邁向軍事化社會。」灰狼冷冷地說道。

在人獸隔離之前，整個社會幾乎是處於動盪不安的年代。畢竟相同的法律未必能用在不同種族身上，就連社會的公平性也令老百姓質疑。由於社會劃分為人獸兩勢力，導致社會衝突不斷。
為了能立足在社會上，無論是居高位者，還是平民老百姓，都無所不用其極排除異己，為了不僅是能獲得更多資源，同時也為了獲得更多的生存空間。
無論社會有多混亂，政府扔然還處在麻木無感的狀態，在政府的眼中除了自身利益外，恐怕還不知道民間老百姓都過著難民般的生活。當貴族都活在自己的世外桃源過著宮廷宴的同時;老百姓卻得在路邊苟延殘遄，為了生存而自相殘殺。
直到一些政府高層發動政變後，先是政府官員接二連三死於非命;接下來又發生高級社區遭一群暴民襲擊，在一夜之間成了火海，甚至造成社區居民無依倖免;不到一個禮拜的時間不僅是整個社會、國家比原本更混亂，總之，整個國家幾乎成了戰場、人間煉獄。
經過一個月的掃蕩，在軍方的鎮壓及外國的救援之下，有如大屠殺般的內亂順利地平息，但也造成不少死傷。但由於這次的暴動，無論是政府還是人民，幾乎只發生在人類身上，於是國內外對這次事件心存不少質疑，並懷疑接二連三的事件和獸族有關。雖然政府從生還的人民中有留下一些活口，但從他們的口中就只是跑出一些對政府不滿的話。再來從心理狀況診斷判定，他們在暴動之前，精神上早已出現問題。加上參與內亂的民眾多半為社會弱勢居民。即使如此，由於人類和獸族本身就心存對立，官方為了卸責，於是將導致事件的主要原因全歸咎於種族衝突。

雖然我不清楚當年的事情是如何發展的，但如果是站在客觀一點的角度來理解並不困難。
雖然在以當時的社會地位來看，人類在獸族之上;但如果是以上官方人數密度來看，卻是獸族多於人類。如果在兩個種族數量相當的時候，既然有多的部分，相對來說另外一部份一定是少的部分;如果有少的部分，另一部份絕對在多數部分。
人類的思維可真奇怪，那麼多的資源明明在足夠非配的情況下，大多數的資源卻是被少數位居高位的強者獨占，即使是用不完的東西卻也不願意分享給外人，寧可放任直到腐爛成為糞土，這就有如掠食者往往會獵殺超過自己食量的獵物後就隨地棄置。至於地位低下的人往往占大多數，他們的命運不是爬向食物塔頂端和強者競爭，要不就是就是成為食物塔最底層可有可無的獵物。
彷彿整個社會幾乎形成了食物鏈，除了面對敵族的威脅外，同時得面對我族的欺壓。每天生活在這種環境下，怎麼可能不會導致精神錯亂到敵我不分的情況?

最後為了穩定社會，於是雙方達成了協議。將土地劃分為人類和獸族地盤並加以隔離，就連政府也從中央分成地方和軍方。由於獸族受到軍方管理，所以有些獸族區域早就過著軍隊般的生活。
畢竟軍方是隸屬獸族政府，所以和軍方接觸的幹部也得接受軍事訓練，好達成軍方系統的統一。
雖然我所居住的村子算是生活壓力最輕的區域，但幹部以上階級及其眷屬就得接受軍事教育。
但以前和現在唯一有差的部分，在於由自家人教育演變成全面性特訓管理。像是幹部口頭上會嚴格教導孩子，但私底卻下放任小毛頭的也不在少數。如今村子即將成為集中營，我看那些下一屆的小毛頭恐怕也別想過好日子了。

「這樣啊……如果村子的社會全都進入軍事化社會那可就有趣了，好在我差不到一個月就畢業了!」我當我聽到社會即將軍事化時，我就只是興災樂禍並聳聳肩。

「有趣?拜託!如果是這樣的話，別說是童子軍了，我看全村上下也別想好過了!既然連教育都進入軍事化了，難道你以為畢業生以上的階級就什麼事也沒有?依我看在這段期間，全村可能將會進入戰爭前的生活。」灰狼說完後，一口氣將酒杯裡的酒喝完半杯。

泰斗:「我看現在時間不早了，我差不多該告辭了!」當大人們喝完酒後，冰河教授起身準備離開。

「冰河教授!現在三更半夜，外面視線都一片漆黑，加上你剛喝完酒，這樣就離開實在太危險了!」

冷羽:「我也是這麼覺得!現在外面一片黑暗，在離開的途中還得經過樹海。那個地方不僅地勢凹凸不平，而且處處潮濕。如果以你們現在這種精神狀態，肯定會發意外的!反正現在是假日，倒不如你們可以先留下來，等早上再離開也不遲!銀影……麻煩你負責帶指揮官上樓，如果他有任何吩咐，你就到溫室旁的房間找我!睏死了……」老爸邊說開始打著喝欠。

當冰河教授和我爸離開房間後，我就帶指揮官上樓。我打量著這位年齡二十歲出頭，但外表有些老成快接近中年的青年狼人。
雖然平時有一些朋友或醫護員會來家裡拜訪，但我不記得老爸曾有指揮官頭銜的獸來拜訪。從他今晚給我的印象當中，除了面無表情的感覺外，眼神上還散發出一股十足火藥味，彷彿是要把人給吃了。
而且在我印象之中，這個村子行政分為六大部門，而這六個部門最高管理者也都是教師階級。

雖然我不清楚指揮官的這個職位在這村子地位有多高，但只知道村中會用軍人職位來稱呼的就只有一個部門，那就是負責軍方聯絡以及和掌握一切機密的軍事機密處。軍機處雖然為六大部門之一，但因為這部門被列為軍事機密處，所以就除了相關成員之外，村中就沒有任何幹部或村民知道軍機處的地點、成員身分和工作內容。

上樓後我看著指揮官高大的背影，並抱著一些好奇心問「那個……指揮官!請問……你是軍機處的成員嗎?」雖然這個問題有點直接，但我有點好奇指揮官這個身分。

 此時指揮官停下腳步並面無表情地望著我回答「如果我是軍機人員，你覺得我會老實的回答你?或者……你可以當你爸在說醉話!」從他的眼神來看，感覺又散發出一股壓迫感。

「這樣啊……那我應該怎麼稱呼你?」總覺得從他的反應來看，感覺似乎我說的話冒犯到他。

「卡滋!目前你可以這樣叫我。」指揮官回答上也沒任何感情，彷彿說出來的話是讀出來的。

「那……卡滋先生。請問……你工作的地方在哪?」

卡滋又望向我，但這時他的眼睛不只瞋得比剛才還大，就連眼神也變得更加銳利，實在是讓我無法直視，彷彿在他眼裡我是一隻獵物。不曉得自己到底是做錯了什麼，說個話還會被瞪?更何況還得和他共處一室一整晚。算了!反正過了今晚之後就……

「不好意思……我有點累了，這些事能等明天在說嗎?」當卡滋說完話後，寬大的胸膛瞬間倒在我身上，雖然我立刻攙扶住，但論身高和身材彷彿我是在支撐即將要倒下的樹木。這時我開始體力不支，身體也開始向後傾倒。在他把我重重地壓倒在地的瞬間，感覺不僅是一棵樹壓在我身上;就連自己身體和他接觸的同時，也感覺他身上的毛皮沒有一般獸皮一樣柔軟，反倒是有如刷子般地堅硬，不曉得誰能想像一棵仙人掌倒在自己身上的感覺!

可惡，這傢伙的毛是怎麼梳的啊，竟然還能把自己梳成刺猬，若是拿他的毛來做針灸簡直綽綽有餘，當他的毛扎進我身上時果然還能感覺體溫升高，這種感覺就和針灸有些異曲同工之妙。

我踢開卡滋並起身呼喚「喂!卡滋先生!卡滋……」不管我在如何呼喚、如何搖晃，卡滋還是維持冬眠的狀態，但看著躺在地上的卡滋睡相就和剛才的樣子有些落差。原本在還醒著的時候就散發出一股霸氣和冷酷的氣息，但現在竟然還能睡著睡得四腳朝天的模樣，這種感覺就像是狼王瞬間做出示弱或撒嬌的動作。

不曉得當他醒來之後看到自己這副德行，不知作何感想。這時我起身前，先是手伸向前撫摸結實又毛茸茸的胸肌，之後又滑向腹肌，直到全身都被我摸遍了好幾次但他還是沒任何反應。軍機處的成員不愧訓練有素，不僅全身肌肉都煉得結實，就連毛皮也都可以成為盔甲，現在還能維持四腳朝天的姿勢半個鐘頭，不曉得當初是如何訓練的?


當我注意時鐘時，眼看現在凌晨兩點，也差不多該做準備了。原本是打算偷偷的去和諾亞他們探險的，但現在家裡還多出不相干的獸。如果讓他們就這樣待下去，恐怕也會引起節外生枝的問題。為了出此下策，我先在調酒裡動些手腳。他們以為我會拿威士忌來調和，但實際上用的卻是濃度高達七成以上的苦艾酒，而且為了避免露出尾巴，同時也加了一些嗎啡來麻醉他們的味覺和嗅覺，並加了一些花果好轉移他們的注意力，從加入的份量上足以讓他們睡上兩天的時間，當他們醒來之後也已經是星期日的中午了，在他們醒來前應該還趕得回來。

※※※※

當我準備踏出大樓的玄關時，夜晚的風從山頭吹過，將整片山林撼動得颯颯做響。原本外面漆黑如隧道般伸手不見五爪，在晚風劃開雲層後不僅夜空撥雲見月，同時河堤柳岸也因晚風和明月開出一條皎潔的道路。由於今晚也喝過酒，當我踏出大樓時差點分不清楚方向，直到看見幾團光點成群閃爍的地方時，才知道湖岸的方向。這是我第一次凌晨的時候出門，雖然村中沒規定門禁，但平時從自己家到湖邊的這段的距離，即使是傍晚我也不太敢單獨經過，何況是凌晨這段時間，若不是怕睡過頭和戒酒壯膽，這輩子我再也不會在凌晨穿過樹海了。
晚風再度吹過柳岸，我提著裝滿一堆藥品和一些急救用品的行李箱沿著岸邊走向樹海時，突然一道光景把我嚇到了，在黑夜竟還能看見幾個人影站在樹海中。

----------


## Norya.Polaris

\\OWO//新章出來囉~~
發現幻影殺手很會寫小說呢OWO//有專業的味道(嗅XD(踹飛
社會真的很黑暗啊OAO.....
看了很有感覺><(?????
似乎也反映了現今社會中的一些狀況(?????
話說覺得卡滋有點可怕WWWWW(不
幻影殺手把我寫的好現實XDDDD而且很有學問WWWW(?????
話說幻影殺手的一篇新文章的字數都很多呢OWO//
感覺得出來很用心在寫小說>W<//
排版可以在注意一下:3就是一個大段落可以再分地開一點:3(看你><
幻影殺手加油喔OWO//期待下一篇>W<//

----------


## 卡斯特

(被自己嚇到!!
這真的是我嗎?
喝酒，倒頭就睡，一臉殺氣(我好可怕呀OAQ(來亂的
為何讓我聯想到中年老頭?!(不~要~啊!!!!(形象就次毀於一地(你那來的形象呀?

話說諾雅講了一堆好現實，好有學問的話唷!(再次被嚇到(遭踹飛
好想一起去探險喔!

期待下一張，幻影殺手加油www

----------


## 幻影殺手

TO諾雅:非常感謝在發文後，那麼快就回覆了，內容和排版會稍微修正~~


TO卡斯特:至於卡滋這個形象是根據''軍隊''的形象設定出來的，畢竟軍官階級說話的語氣本身就比同年齡早熟，
         所以不必擔心這種形象www(至於，卡滋是被下藥灌醉，所以這次和酒品無關)

----------


## 幻影殺手

原以為要等下個月才寫好，沒想到比我想像中的快!(咬XXX




在這種夜深人靜的時刻，卻有一排的身影矗立在樹海中。由於光線不明的情況之下只能看見身影，但完全無法看清楚身影的面孔。

「是誰在那裡!」我大聲地對著那一排「人影」問道。
只是，那排身影不僅保持沉默，同時還我還發現這身影完全靜止不動。
仔細一看，一排身影約五個人影，從輪廓來看實在是無法分辨到底是哪些村民。
這個地方連白天都陰暗寂靜無比，在我印象中別說是要來我家，恐怕連站在樹海前都有問題，何況是三更半夜出現在這裡。
正當我還在思索時，突然颳起一陣風，一片樹葉飛到我臉上。

我再度看向身影所站的位置時，竟發現五個身影全都消失了，結果嚇得我摔進溪流裡頭。
光是大半夜還有人在這地方就實在夠詭異了，結果又憑空消失。
這時溼透的皮毛伴隨夜風的吹襲，使我酒醒了一大半，並讓我快步地衝出樹海。

※※※※

踏出樹海，映入眼簾的景象是無數的光點在山林湖泊間來回盪漾著;圍繞山林的璀璨星空灑在湖面上，使得整片山林彷彿置身在宇宙中。
雖然村中沒有路燈，但由於村子是屬於水源區，所以環境不僅適合螢火蟲生長，就連夜空也比平地耀眼。
當我往昨天集合的地點走去時，聽見有熟悉的談話聲在湖岸邊繚繞著。
我循聲音的方向走過去，發現是從集合地點傳來的，於是我看見熟悉的身影在湖邊有說有笑的，看來今晚等不急的不只我一個。

「嗨!諾雅、努特、黑倫!」我發現是諾雅他們，並走向前招呼。

「銀影……你怎麼來了?」從努特的口氣似乎也想不到，我也會在這個時候出現。

「那你們怎麼也來了?從你們的談話時間來看，應該已經待在這裡很久了吧!」

諾雅:「我們差不多是一個鐘頭之前來的!原本是要打發到集合時間，只是沒想到你會這麼早的時候過來?」

「我也不知道你們會提早過來，要不然我應該也能早點過來吧!」沒想到他們相約提早過來，我卻不知情。
諾亞和黑倫也就算了，沒想到連努特也沒告訴我。

努特:「不好意思……原本我們有想過要提早出發的……只是又想到你和你爸睡同一個房間，所以我們認為你可能無法提早出來，最後我們就只好提前集合等你。反正這段時間你也無法出門，所以也沒特地告訴你!」

「既然都全員到期了，要不要乾脆現在出發?」黑倫打了喝欠地說著。

「你說現在?現在離出發的時間還有三個半鐘頭，會不會太早了?」今晚連睡覺的時間都不夠，若現在出發，豈不是今晚都不用睡了。

諾雅:「其實我認為，既然要去探險當然是越早越好。雖然那裡沒比平地危險，但畢竟那裡也是禁地，最好是在沒任何村民看見的情況出發會更好。一來是越早出發，相對來說能探險的時間就能拉長;二來我們能在村民起疑心之前回到村子;最後就是現在這時間，村民都還在睡夢中，相對來說現在出發比較不容易被發現。」

「但現在三更半夜的，以目前的精神狀況出發，我覺得並不是很安全。」我是不擔心被發現，反正老爸得睡上兩天才能醒過來;而且週末的這段時間，大部分的村民比較晚起床。實際需要擔心的是如果現在出狀況，恐怕能求助的機會比較渺茫。

「這點倒是不用擔心!其實我們在集合之前就已經睡飽了!所以現在我可是『生龍活虎』!哈哈哈哈……」黑倫彷彿進入發情期似的，三更半夜也能這麼神清氣爽。

努特:「銀影……你該不會今晚都還沒睡?」

「這……有稍微睡一下!其實我覺得諾雅說的也沒錯，既然現在村民還沒醒來，我們應該趁這機會出發。」看來整個晚上是沒機會小睡了，如果現在睡，恐怕也很難爬起來，到不如先出發至目的地，反正要回家等禮拜天早上也不遲。

諾雅:「既然銀影都這麼說了，那我們就別浪費時間了!」

看來除了我之外，其他獸的精神狀況就像正要準備狩獵似的。

※※※※

我們沿著璀璨的湖泊行走，從路線來看和舊校舍的方向是同一條路線。只是要去舊校舍前，會先左轉進入森林。但從諾雅的腳步來看，我們則是一直沿著湖岸往前走，並至盡頭左轉。

在沿途中除了螢火蟲跟隨在身邊;同時還呼吸著夜風吹過湖面的潮濕空氣，以及湖岸傳來的花香;此外，當我們閉上眼睛的時候，夜晚的山林其實比想像中的熱鬧，也許現在是夏天，滿山的蟲鳴蛙叫有如夜曲一般寧靜。

原本從集合到出發都一直睡眼惺忪，但當我邊走邊看著山林的夜景和感受山林的氣氛，才讓我睡意稍微全消。.
當我們沿著湖岸走到盡頭時，我們頓時停下腳步，沿著湖岸的路完全已經走到盡頭了。

在我們走到盡頭之前，原本星空只是濃縮在小小的湖泊;當我們停下腳步後，看見的卻是一望無際的宇宙呈現在我們腳下。
通往宇宙的方向似乎不只一條路，有些星空沿著森林沒入天際;有些銀河穿越峽谷消失在遙遠的一端;至於我們前方的小宇宙則是被擋在通往下游的城牆前。
真是煞風景也既是矛盾，雖然這城牆不只阻擋通往宇宙的道路，同時也是保護生命泉源的城門;而且既是牢籠，同時也是堡壘。

從我們站的位置看過去，彷彿湖泊是陸地上的十字路口，除了通往水庫的道路外，還有往東或往西的水路。
只是從湖泊延伸方向來看，水域不只是延伸到水庫，事實上這湖泊因為屬於放射狀，所以還有其他支流，除了有穿過森林的支流外，還有穿過峽谷的支流及各個支流。
若要說是水庫的支流，這種說法有點奇怪，因為支流大部分都用在河流，但由於這些支流是靜止完全沒有流動性，所以只能算是湖泊的一部分。

對於這水源區的認知，大概只有了解不到百分之四十。
實際上這裡的水面積大約占了整個水源區的一半，若是以整個水域來看就已經占了八成以上。
畢竟這裡是提供下游居民水源的主要來源，所以水面積能占上大部分也不難理解。
就連村民能活動的區域只佔了整區的三成左右，由於村子的大小不僅比湖泊還小，同時整個村子的地形是屬於湖中島，所以村民活動範圍只受限於島上。除了幹部以上的階級有航行權外，很少有村民能夠踏出小島一步，即使有航行權也至少要五人以上陪同。

當諾雅提議要去村莊之外探險時，無非是等同於上了賊船。
雖然村中沒有規定幹部以下的階級不能離開小島，但村中的大人常會對小孩子講關於島外的傳說;像是曾有小孩子跑出小島外，結果再也沒有回來的消息;或是島外出現沼澤異形抓小孩的傳聞;以及湖面之魂或水鬼的傳聞。
其實我並不知道這些傳聞的真實性，但光是聽大人們描述，別說是要讓小孩子敢靠近湖泊，甚至在我看他們可能在晚上也不敢靠近面向湖泊的窗戶。

即使長大後知道全是大人騙小孩的話，但也明白在毫無安全的情況下使自己暴露在危險之中的道理，這就和沒有毛皮的野獸生活在冰天雪地的道理是一樣的。
每當我一想起小時候所發生的事時，敢三更半夜在湖邊閒晃的恐怕就只有我們四個了，更何況連水庫還能拿來當滑水道。
甚至……「喂!銀影，你還愣在那邊做什麼?你到底要不要一起過來?」這時黑倫突然打斷我我的思緒，發現其他三人早已下了湖堤，並坐在橡皮艇上。

※※※※

我們乘著「北極星號」一路往西航行，諾雅坐在最前方帶領著我們前進，黑倫和努特則是坐在中間負責划船，至於我坐在尾端負責掌控方向及週遭注意情況。

我們所使用的橡皮筏是村中唯一的交通工具，但諾雅卻一次拿走四艘，並異想天開的做了一些改造。
原本四艘的橡皮筏被拼裝成一艘船，以空間來看別說是坐四個人，光是一艘筏就足已當一張雙人床了。
筏的顏色是屬於鮮紅色好讓在山中能夠看起來顯眼一點，但現在整艘都成了迷彩綠，特地把筏的顏色裝飾成這樣不曉得花了多少時間，更令人在意的是筏子少了四艘難道會沒人發現?

此外，諾雅還說明了北極星號還有個重要的功能，那就是……「昇帆布!」在諾雅一聲令下，我們將橡皮艇左側頭尾端連接的幾根骨架如同扇子般地張開搭成帳棚，迷彩色的帆布並將整艘筏覆蓋住。
此時，我們還聽見水上有引擎聲經過。當引擎聲遠走後，諾雅也一聲令下將帳棚收起來。

看來北極星號不僅可拿來當水上居所，感覺我們的這趟旅程似乎即將進入戰場似的。原本我們還游走在大宇宙中，當我們航行至其中的分流後，即將進入的是漫長且蜿蜒的小銀河。

※※※※

在途中除了得穿越森林之外，同時還得堤防和巡守員碰對面。雖然目前是三更半夜，若不是河底的星空引導著我們，恐怕我們會迷失在黑暗的森林中。

沿著河流狀的湖泊行駛了半個鐘頭，沿途中除了經過除了黑森林、沼澤、河底的星空之外就沒別的了。雖然難得看到如此燦爛的夜景，但沿途都是一樣的風景難免令人乏味。而且從出發到現在，我們幾乎沒任何交談，感覺上這趟旅途比想像中的漫長。

此時我躺下來將腳朝向船尾，並開始打個盹。雖然不知道什麼時候會到達目的地，但目前只覺得自己的眼皮和全身開始變沉重，乾脆稍微小睡一下好了。這還是頭一次露宿，只是沒想到竟然是躺在水上。

黑倫:「喂!銀影，你還醒著嗎?」

「沒什……麼……只是……覺得天上……和河底的……星空太刺眼……亮……亮的我睜不開眼睛。」我回答的時候，不停的打喝欠，感覺嘴巴不受控制。

「銀影，你該不會昨晚完全都沒睡?」努特有些關切的問。

「還不……是為了……家裡那……那隻老狐狸……也不會……搞成這副……」當我想說話的時候，嘴巴完全不聽使喚，感覺目前的狀況比喝醉還嚴重。

「好了!光是聽你這樣說話，我都快睡著了!」黑倫似乎感到不耐煩，沒多久黑倫的位子就傳來打呼聲。

諾雅:「沒想到才啟程沒多久，兩個隊員就已經陣亡了!如果順著風向漂流的話，應該在天亮時就可以直接抵達碉堡了!我看我也先休息一下吧!還有，努特!如果有巡守員出現，記得提醒我們一下!」

努特:「喂!黑倫也就算了，怎麼連諾雅也……」

諾雅:「如果我不把握時間休息，我看到時候沒體力帶隊!所以，接下來就交給妳了!」

努特:「……」

※※※※


不曉得自己已經睡了多久?雖然還在睡夢中，照理來說現在時刻應該是破曉籠罩大地的時段。
原以為晨間的陽光會擁抱我，並溫暖我濕漉的皮毛;但當我呼吸的每一刻，感受到的空氣卻是無比冰冷潮濕。
此外，夏天早晨給我們的感覺應該是蟲鳴鳥叫般的生命氣息，但此刻的感覺卻是如此地寂靜無聲。
當冷風吹拂週遭的環境時，我就想起自己曾被關在停屍間的那段回憶。
此刻的感覺就有如停屍間般地陰暗、潮濕、冰冷、無聲、窒悶以及死亡的氣息。

此時，我睜開眼起身時發現，四周都一片霧茫茫。
此刻我完全一頭霧水，我不僅無法確認自己的位置是在湖中央還是在森林中;同時我還發現當我呼喊其他醒獸時，竟沒有任何聲音回應我。

「諾雅!黑倫!努特!你們在嗎?如果醒的話就回答我!」

只是，不管我如何呼喊，週遭除了回音和風聲外，之後就沒別的聲音了。
最後我跳到其他獸的筏子時竟發現，其他三個筏位竟然是空的。
我的心開始著急了，為何其他獸都不見了?

「喂!你們在哪裡啊!別搞這種惡作劇了!」我幾乎喊得聲嘶力竭，但冰冷的空氣給我的回應彷彿是在嘲笑我似的。

「你們到底在哪裡啊……」我的聲音開始哽咽，只覺得自己除了驚慌失措外，就只有無能為力。

當我非常沮喪地癱軟下來時，突然又一陣冷風吹過。這陣風不僅吹散了淚水，風乾了全身，同時也帶動了北極星號。當我往船行進的方向望過去時，赫然發現有個龐然大物向北極星逼近……

----------


## 幻影殺手

沒想到離上次發文的時間過了快四個月!由於最近要準備考試，所以在年底前恐怕沒什麼機會發文了。至於目前這首部曲中的有些角色暫時先領便當，等到二部曲再出場。


--------------


當我往船行進的方向望過去時，赫然發現有個龐然大物向北極星逼近。由於四周和前方都霧茫茫的一片，所以完全看不清楚這個龐大的影子。

直到前方的視線的環境足見明朗化之後，發現前方是個陸地，也可能是一座島?

只是這座島和我們所居住的村子還是有些不同，湖岸是一座高約五層樓以上的懸崖;懸崖上叢生了不少植被及苔蘚，感覺這地方可能有一段時間曾經沉在水底;懸崖以上是一片綠色的山丘，整座山丘的土地幾乎被樹木給覆蓋;望眼將整座島望過去，與其說是島，到不如說是浮在水面上的一座山。

當船身越是靠近小島時，越能感受到船行駛的速度開始加快，就連從船尾吹來的風速也明顯增強了，彷彿整艘船是受到島的牽引而前進的。

霧逐漸散去了，北極星號即將開始登陸。
此時周圍的氣氛開始變了，我感受到的背後來風雖然已經緩慢，但周遭的風聲卻形成回音;原本從背後吹襲的凉意卻突然迎面而來，彷彿風是從陸地上吹來的。但據我所知，陸上的風應該是夜晚才會出現。

在我還思索的同時，我發現前方的懸崖竟出現了一個洞穴。從洞口高度來看，約三層樓的高度;則從寬度來看，也差不多室一間教室的長度;從船的行進方向看，剛好是往洞穴的方向前進。

船行駛至洞穴的距離將近不到十公尺，若不是有一股寒風經洞穴通過，我會以為那只是山壁上的一個痕跡。往洞穴望過去，總覺得有一股深不見底的感覺，這到讓我想起晚上經過樹海及大樓長廊的那種感覺。

此時，北極星已經進入了「黑洞」。原本白霧茫茫的四周漸漸地暗沉了下來，不到一分鐘的時間，所有的視線全都都明顯地閉目了下來。
在這黑暗的空間中，除了感受到寒風摩擦洞穴所產生的回音外;其實也感受到霧氣已經將渾身浸透得體無完膚;每當我呼吸的時候，寒氣幾乎將我的嗅覺給封鎖住;直到自己的眼睛已經能慢慢地能適應這空間後發現，雖然感受不到水流，但能感覺到這艘船幾乎是毫無停駛地前進。

雖然不知道這艘船會飄向哪裡，但很明白自己的處境就有如漂流木般毫無目的隨風浪漂泊，此刻心中的不安也開始隨著洞穴的深度增加。

沒想到我會因為孤單而感到這麼無力，從小到大我從未想過孤單的感覺到底是什麼，在我畢業之前早就習慣一個人了。
我原以為只要能力好一點，就能忍受孤單並克服這種感覺，但是現在我逐漸明白了孤單到底是怎樣的感覺。
當自己徘徊於黑暗之中，不但自己無法尋求幫助，同時得獨自承受時，就如同現在這種感覺。
只是和停屍間的空氣相比，倒是新鮮不少。直到船速逐漸緩慢時，我感受到船已經完全停駛，而我的眼睛也開始能適應週遭的環境。

我小心翼翼地離開我的座位，並準備下船時，由於周遭的視線不明，加上船身的搖晃，當我跳上黑倫或努特的座位時，突然一陣風迎面，使得船開始搖晃。
而來濕潤的觸覺在我的腳掌上摩擦，而身體的重心位置也隨著搖晃的船身改變。



就在此刻，一切的重心已完全脫離了船身。



撲通!


水中一片漆黑，由於水面上完全見不得光，所以水下的環境有如黑洞一般，既無法看清楚週遭的環境，更別預測這裡到底有多深。

目前只知道自己的處境有如身處在黑暗深不見底的空間，永無止盡地向下沉淪。

從我沉入水中一分鐘的時間，下沉的速度完全都沒有停止的現象。此外，還感受到冰冷的暗流不時在週遭圍繞。越是往下沉，水溫下降的越快，就連暗流的速度也開始增強了。

我立刻往上游，並一邊游一邊從漩渦中蒐集氧氣。但往上游的同時，也不時感覺到週遭的亂流拉扯皮毛和尾巴;甚至有些水流迎面而來，擊中了胸口和腹部，這種感覺就如同用肉身抵擋投手發出的球;在往上游的過程中，也因為擊中臉部的水流，迫使我在不知不覺中喝下大量的水。

從我落水到我開始往上游之前，雖然才過了一分鐘左右;由於亂流的干擾，加上體力的透支，往上游的時間足足花了我不下五分鐘的時間。雖然潛水對我來說可長達十分鐘以上，但也那也必須是以平靜的水域為前提。

如今在這種充滿冰水和漩渦的水中游走，簡直就是以憋氣的方式跑步，幾乎已超出了身體所能的負荷。
直到週遭的水流足漸緩和;水中的溫度也開始暖和之後，我感受到距離水面已經不遠了。

我加快游速，正準備要在出水面後用力呼吸空氣之際。突然，我的頭部受到了一股撞擊。原以為只是撞上北極星號，但我發現水面上竟是隔著岩層。

無論是如何往水面上任何地方摸索，摸到的地方除了岩層就沒別的了。
眼看體內的氧氣隨著時間消耗殆盡，但自己卻無法擺脫這種處境，甚至想留個遺言、想尖叫一場、痛哭一場都那麼無力。

突然我想到了一個方法，雖然沒試過，成功率也不高，但至少可增加存活率。

就在我要施展能力的同時，週遭的水溫瞬間下降，就連平緩的水流也變得洶湧。
我開始感到渾身麻痺且無法動彈，這時暗潮也持續增強。

我終究還是體力不支，自己的身體又再度墜往黑暗中的懷抱。
這時我感受到，原本冰冷的水溫開始逐見溫暖;被水流衝擊的傷口徹底失去知覺;最後自己還在喘息的心跳也從微弱轉為沉默;直到所有的一切被黑暗吞噬後，彷彿所有一切只剩下軀殼。

※※※※

在洞穴裡的另一端傳來嘻鬧聲。

黑輪:「哈哈哈哈!你們都看見了沒?沒想到銀影那小子竟然嚇得哭天喊地似的，我還以為學習醫療的人膽子都大一些。如果我有帶攝影機，我應該會把一切紀錄下來吧!」

「這麼做會不會太過火了?萬一出了意外，到時怎麼辦?」努特擔心地說著。

「那隻狐狸好歹取得了急救資格，我相信他再如何驚慌，應該還不至於讓自己陷入危險之中。」諾雅則是很淡定地說著。

「只是我比較擔心的是……」當努特還沒說完時，走在前面的黑倫和諾雅突然停下腳步，使得三人差點撞在一起。

努特:「怎麼回事?為什麼突然停下來?」

此時，諾亞和黑倫不僅沒有回答，甚至完全站著一動也不動。
原本努特還摸不著頭緒，直到她往這兩人的視線方向看過去後，眼前的場景差點她到抽一口氣。

當他們走到船停靠的岸邊時發現，北極星號竟在岸邊外的幾十公尺處翻覆。
在這種情況之下，除了令人傻眼之外，實在是想不出其他的字眼來形容這種景象了，
在這種平靜的湖水上竟還能使一艘筏子翻覆?

努特:「這是……」

黑倫:「真是見鬼了!這到底是怎麼回是?」

「這……我也不太清楚……對了!怎麼沒看到銀影?」當諾雅還再思索這種情況時，突然想起銀影，於是他們開始四處張望並在狹小的洞穴呼喊著。

「臭狐狸，給我出來!你竟敢把船給打翻!你自己躲起來也就算了，竟然還把行李全都丟進水裡!」黑倫氣急敗壞地咒罵著，只是洞穴中除了回音外，剩下的就只有空穴來風。

努特:「我覺得是不太可能!由於這四艘筏都有繩索串聯固定，如果要讓船翻覆，除非有強勁的風浪。但要湖泊掀起風浪實在有點……」

「再說，當我們還在地面上看著銀影求救，直到我們到洞穴岸上的這段期間不過十分鐘，我實在無法理解當時船翻覆的情況。況且，諾雅曾說這裡是通往地面上的唯一通路，而且也沒有任何地方能躲藏。若以正常情況來看，銀影上岸之後早該和我們碰面了，但是……」努特冷靜地分析翻船原理，並推論銀影可能的下落。

「若是以妳的論點來推論，莫非他已經……」當諾雅望向北極星號並看見漂浮的急救箱時，心中似乎已經有底了，不安的心情有如沉沒至深不見底的石頭。

「妳們說銀影是發生了什麼事?妳們說的話……我有點聽不懂?」不曉得黑倫表現出來的是冷漠還是樂觀，從他說出來的話似乎還在狀況外。

「發生了什麼事……現在探險取消了!銀影出事了!」諾雅斬釘截鐵地回答，立刻宣布取消行程。

努特:「諾雅，你說行程取消了!這麼說……銀影果然落水了?」

諾雅:「現在也只有這種推論了!如果他真的躲起來，或是迷路了，以他的個性來看，絕對不可能丟下船和行李離開的!我看我們只能先撤離，並通知村中的大人，然後……」

「等一下!妳說銀影落水了?既然這樣，我們現在應該直接去尋找銀影的下落才對吧!為什麼會是直接回村子?」黑倫終於搞清楚狀況，並
快速打斷諾雅的提議。

諾雅:「別傻了!你會著麼說，主要是因為你根本就不知道這裡的水有多深!光是憑我們三個怎麼可能……」

「但是從這裡回村子，少說也要花上一個鐘頭以上，在我們抵達村子之前，銀影恐怕已經……」

「我當然知道已經來不及了!所以……我們主要是要通知村民，並請他們來收屍!」當黑倫還沒說完時，諾雅插了話，並且語氣更是堅定。這時候，黑倫手電筒的燈光突然熄滅了，週遭的環境瞬間陷入黑暗，現場只剩三雙閃爍的眼神互相凝視。

※※※※

黑倫:「諾雅，妳的手電筒能借一下!」

諾雅並沒任何互動，也沒有任何回應;黑倫轉而向努特求助，但發現連努特也完全不理睬。之後又呼喊了幾次，只是從頭到尾除了黑倫回音外，就沒任何反應了。這時候黑倫開始感到不耐煩。

「我說……妳們是有問題啊!這麼暗也不開個燈!還有妳們也稍微回應一下吧，不理我是怎麼樣……」

就在此時，手中的燈光再度照亮洞穴。但卻發現，洞穴除了他之外，完全看不到任何的人影。
就在黑倫原以為只是諾雅的惡作劇時，於是望向翻船的位置。
就在燈光照往岸邊時，映入眼簾的景象將黑倫嚇得後退了幾步。

----------


## 幻影殺手

原本是打算等明年再發文章，但最近不少東西鑽進腦海中。多虧有這篇文章，才得以消除不少雜念。
至於這次的內容有些激情，所以請先做好心理準備。



就在燈光照往岸邊時，映入眼簾的景象將黑倫嚇得後退了幾步。 

「這是……怎麼可能……」從手電筒熄燈直到再度點燃的期間雖還不到一分鐘，此時卻出現了令他無法理解的情況。

映入眼簾的是翻覆在幾十公尺外距離的北極星號，以行使前的端正狀態出現在岸上。
此時一股詭異的氣氛和恐懼的感覺浮上心頭。

黑倫無暇去理解到底發生了什麼事，現在他唯一的念頭只想確認其他同伴是否還在附近。

「諾雅!銀影!努特!你們在哪裡?諾雅……」黑倫用盡全力呼喊其他人的名字，但不管如何呼喊，洞穴中除了自己的回音外，就聽不見任何的回應。


這時一陣陰風吹拂著渾身皮毛，就連手電筒的燈光有如蠟燭般忽明忽滅，黑倫心中的不安漸漸增加。
原本的念頭還想著同伴，如今現在的念頭只剩下「逃跑」這兩個字。


原本只要搭乘北極星號就能通往洞穴外，但從剛才到現在方生了一連串的怪事，使得黑倫只想往洞穴裡的方向逃。只是黑倫已經跑得精疲力竭，但還是無法到達地面上。
直到燈光熄滅之後，洞穴中奔跑的氣息最後也消失在黑暗中。

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

第二天早上，由於即將邁入暑假，學生們在教室顯得特別浮躁，這種氣氛就有如進入了「發情期」。

但令人無法置信的就是，不僅沒有老師管理秩序，同時整座教室充滿著天籟和靡靡之音交互錯雜，使學生們的獸性開始進入了高潮，甚至還有異性學生們開使用身體和尾巴互相摩蹭對方。

平時在這種與世隔絕的荒山野嶺中，即使「坦承相見」也算習以為常。但對這些沒有見過文明世界的小毛頭而言似乎還不知道，道德層次還能做更高的突破。

原本的教室因一場空難而導致毀損，所以上課的地點改至「能力開發中心」

能力開發中心，六大部門之中負責掌理教育和文化職務，不僅是村中最具備文藝特色的地方，同時也是村中的文明核心。
從外觀看是一座希臘建築，只是從顏色來看卻是磚紅色。原本外圍的希臘石柱形狀除了帶有巴洛克風格，其餘石柱是全數都雕刻成人的形狀。

走進大廳時望過去，林立了的無數雕像，無論是獸還是人，甚至連神話生物也都展現得栩栩如生。此外，經過畫廊時，沿途中除了經過上百張畫外，沒有藝術品放置的地方全都被壁畫及浮雕給掩飾，彷彿學生所經過地方完全毫無瑕疵。

光是學生經過的地方就有如美術館的規模，但沿途經過的地方卻只是冰山一角，若將所有的藝術用品全數作為商業用途，也許可供應村民一輩子的榮華富貴。

先是經過大廳，穿過畫廊，再經過花園，最後來到宴會廳後，帶領學生的館員停了下來。

「各位同學，由於老師可能會晚點到，所以你們可以先稍微放鬆一下，並等待老師到來。而宴會廳內有準備甜點，你們可以自行取用。」館員是一位行為舉止斯文有禮的狼族少女，雖然年齡看起來比學生多兩歲，但談吐和動作感覺比實際年齡成熟許多。

原先通知學生說要在這裡上課，並做一些測驗，結果卻演變成招待學生會客，使得有些學生一頭霧水。但學生們無疑有他，難得能放鬆喝下午茶，何不好好把握呢?

狼女館員:「有心臟病的同學請先留下!」當學生都進入大廳時，哈特則是留在門外看著館員。

「你就是哈特?」館員面帶微笑，親切地詢問。

「是啊!有問題嗎?」哈特疑問地看著館員。

館員:「這項測驗原本不適合心臟不好的學生參加，但是指揮官說……」

「我爸不讓我參加?」館員還沒說完時，哈特激動地問道。

館員又靦腆著說「你先別激動!以你身體狀況來說，是不可能參加升學考試。但是……」

「但是什麼?」哈特有些不耐煩。

「指揮官說，你早晚得面對這件事。所以……」

「所以什麼!」

「如果十五分鐘後氣氛有不對勁，請盡速離開大廳。」

此時館員發現，哈特早已進入大廳。

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

剛進入大廳，原本氣氛還處於下午茶時段;只是，才過了五分鐘，氣氛幾乎進入了轟趴接段;直到現在，整個會場已經進入了發情期。
但並不是每個學生都能適應這種過於劇烈的環境狀況。就在大部分的異性學生還沒開始第一類接觸時，哈特就開始壓抑著過度起伏的腹腔。
這時，哈特的心跳也逐漸加速。


雖然很想去克服這種感覺，但先天性的心臟病加上劇烈環境，使得他完全無法招架。

當哈特眼望異性學生開始摟抱時，突然浮現出拳頭擊中胸口的感覺。
即使哈特想眼不見為淨，但當他閉上眼時，耳邊的淫叫聲卻是更清楚，甚至還能清楚聽見自己足見加速的心跳聲。
突然，有一隻手伸到腹部時，嚇得哈特跳起來並尖叫。

這種情景就有如一個少女在大庭廣眾下被「色狼」非禮。
只是，在這種情況下卻沒任何學生理會到尖叫聲，彷彿同學們大部分的注意力全集中在下半身。
這時哈特則發現，騷擾他的獸是坐在他旁邊的豹族女學生。
原本光是面對和聆聽這裡的環境，就幾乎讓他感覺自己宛如身在掠食者的口中。
當自己在無預警的情況下被觸覺突襲的一瞬間，自己的腦袋突然一片空白，感覺週遭和自己的心跳寂靜了下來。
就在自己回過神來後，一切又回歸到現實世界。

此時哈特看了一下時間，發現時間才過了十五分鐘。
就在哈特準備離開之際，自己的尾巴突然被騷擾他的女同學拉住。

「哈特，你要上哪去?」

「我……稍微……」

「哈特!大家都玩，怎麼只有你一個人座在角落?」

「沒什麼……我……只是……」哈特開始緊張，感覺連說個話都可能被噎到。

哈特之所以緊張，並不是因為心理無法適應這種場面;而是心臟病發，導致生理失調。
即使他自己想讓心理保持冷靜，但身體狀況不僅不聽使喚，就連精神狀況也幾乎達到崩潰的邊緣。

「怎麼了?看你這副德行，難道……你是第一次接觸這種場面?」豹女坐在哈特身旁並搔首弄姿，使得哈特有些不自在。

「不好意思，凱蒂。我有點不舒服。我想……我差不多該離開了!」

「你先等一下!想上哪去!」當哈特準備離開時，凱蒂立刻抓住尾巴，並將他推到角落的沙發。

「我說你啊!雖然我聽說心臟病患者不能受到刺激，但如果讓心中累積太多壓力，可是會導致血液循環不良喔……」凱蒂用著挑逗的語氣說著，並開始近距離接觸。

凱蒂撫摸著哈特的臉，並讓自己的臉完全貼上來;至於，原本還撫摸右臉頰的手開始沿著脊椎順流而下，直到繞過腰部後，凱蒂的手已經停在哈特的腹部並上下滑動著。

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

中場下課時間:各位師生請注意，由於此場面已逾越了公民課的範圍，基於教育倫理，請師長和同學務必遵守課程進度，嚴禁有偷跑的行為

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

「現在感覺怎麼樣了?有沒有稍微身心舒暢的感覺?」凱蒂上下撫摸著哈特的胸腹。

「這……這種感覺我是頭一次接觸……所以我也不知道……該如何形容?」

「既然這樣……想不想要來個更深入的體驗?」

「你說更深入的體驗……該不會是……」哈特心跳又開始加速。

「當然……不是交配……這種膚淺的皮毛功夫!」凱蒂的口氣聽起來有些挑逗，但又帶點吊人胃口的感覺。

「那你說的是……」

「如果想體驗，就趁你下半身軟掉之前，盡快決定!」

該不該做決定?該不該答應?到底該繼續，還是該放棄?
哈特猶豫思索了半天，卻還是無法下決定;明明知道一團野火在前方，但自己完全沒有迴避的意思。

此時，腦海中浮現出小時候的回憶!
在小的時候，由於心臟病的關係，所以親人對哈特的生活行為上限制不少。

原本一開始還只是行為上的限制，但自從上了小學後，已經延伸到情緒上和想法的控制。
不得大笑、不得發怒、不得亢奮、不得做%#$%^^&不得去想……。由於過度的限制自由和洗腦般的控制，進而造成哈特和同年齡孩子在思想認知上和行為表達上幾乎有所脫節。
所以當同學們和自己體驗一件事時，自己該用什麼心情和感覺來表達，別說是要去了解他們的想法，恐怕連自己在想什麼永遠都無法理解。

這麼多年來自己失去了感情;拋棄了自我;疏離了群眾，所有被捨棄的一切全是為了這具半生不死的身軀?即使明白親人所做的一切全是為了保護他，但哈特的想法也不禁開始動搖。

「哈特!你到底決定好了沒?我手都快酸了!」凱蒂的手已經鬆開，正準備走向獸群。

哈特深呼吸吞下口水，並斬釘截鐵回答「就……來個更深入的體驗吧!」

「可別到時候心臟病發作了喔!」

「明知道我有心臟病，那你的建議不就是賞自己耳光……」哈特笑著調侃。

「在這之前，請你先躺下來，然後閉上眼睛!」沒等哈特說完凱蒂，直接用下指令。


就在哈特遵照凱蒂的指示後沒多久，會場的氣氛瞬間改變了。



待……

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

咳咳......這個有沒有吸引到發情者的注意，我不知道，但是已經確實的引發我的注意了，請勿如此露骨的描寫色情內容，請於七日內修正，否則照版規處理喲。

----------


## 幻影殺手

不好意思，迫害了各位的感官。

原本只是想藉由青春期的角度來詮釋發情期，但似乎已經私心了。基於考量各位在現實中還是人類，所以稍微做了一點修改。

至於剩下的內容，希望大家可以用生物課或健康教育的角度來看待。若內容還是令各位不舒服，歡迎眾獸提出意見。

----------


## 幻影殺手

在閉上眼後幾秒，會場瀰漫了一股香氣。
在香氣出現的幾秒後，原本萬物嘈雜的宴會，瞬間有如午夜般地靜默;一股清爽的微風吹拂著全身，這種感覺讓哈特想起躺在湖岸看星星的夜晚;原本剛才還享受著湖岸的微風，直到下一秒後，一股溫暖的溼氣包覆了全身，這種感覺就如同浸泡在雪地中的溫泉，實在是令人無法抗拒。

這時突然有種感覺


「呀啊啊啊!」 「啊啊啊啊啊啊!」  「呀……啊啊啊啊啊!」
「呀啊啊啊啊啊啊……呃……」 


一連串的尖叫聲打斷了整個宴會，將所有場景拉回現實。
醒來後發現，身旁有些同學奄奄一息;有些屁滾尿流;甚至還有的四腳朝天抽搐。
此時宴會廳的門開了，有幾個熟悉的身影快步地走進來。
但哈特發現並不是「能力開發中心」的職員，而是其他部門的高層。

※※※※※※※※※※

冷雨先是確認每一位同學的情況，並將一切紀錄下來;至於卡斯特和泰斗則是巡視整個房間的角落和天花板，並做一些檢查。

校長:「各位同學，早安!我想你們可能無法理解現在目前發生的狀況，所以我們將一切交給理事長來說明。」 


沒多久有幾位身材稍壯的獸抬著大理石打造的轎子走了進來，而轎子上坐了一位身材苗條的豹族女性。

雖然理事長是掌管教育及文化的職位，但從她的處事風格來看，總是令所有村民無法捉摸。

特別是文明的定義，恐怕也只能用她的標準來決定了吧?

甚至連穿著打扮，幾乎已跳脫了文明的標準。
明明身上穿的是希臘服飾，但衣服顏色卻是設計成鳳袍的花樣。

文明到底如何定義?是人類的生活行為?還是說，行為表現像人類就夠了?是遵循古代的傳承，或是從現代到未來的進化?也許是發揚本土的文化，還是應該多引進異國的文化?
恐怕文明的定義就是空間和時間的相乘，就如同宇宙般的浩瀚。

當所轎夫停在定點後，就直接放開了轎子。
就在轎子落下的瞬間，感覺一切時間都是靜止的，一噸以上重量的大理石轎如同羽毛落下的速度。直到石轎落在定點的位置後，感覺就像是杯子安安靜靜地放在桌上。

「各位還醒著的同學，早安!」 當理事長從轎子走下來後，用著陽光般的笑容問好。

「早安……」不曉得是醒著的學生太少，還是學生體力透支?學生們的聲音顯得虛弱。

「各位同學應該非常好奇今天早上所進行的活動，雖然這次的活動是頭一次進行，但從這次的測驗結果來看，學生們的公民素質似乎有待改進……」理事長原本從微笑的表情漸漸開始嚴肅。

「雖然距離畢業的時間可能還有一個多月左右，但畢業前的讀書風氣不僅不如前幾屆，就連生活中的人文素質也幾乎蕩然無存。雖然是為了方便學生行動效率，所以就沒特別要求穿著。」

「只是從今天的測驗結果來看，我只能坦承相見一句話。目前這一班盡是一群下流、淫蕩、無恥……@#$%^&*的畜生!除了『畜生』，實在是想不出其他的形容了!」原本理事長說話還算親切，漸漸地從嚴肅轉為激動，甚至開始爆粗口。

「既然這樣，有誰說得出『野獸』和『畜生』的差別?」直到理事長注意到自己失態時，瞬間轉為優雅語氣。

整個會場鴉雀無聲，似乎沒有任何獸願意回答這個問題。

「既然沒有獸回答，我們請這班上成績或戰鬥能力最高的學生來回答!」

這時有個身材魁牾的藍毛狼族少年站了出來。雖然以身材來看是僅次於黑倫;但論眼神和表情來看和卡斯特有些神似。

理事長:「目前第一名是碎風?既然這樣，你能解釋一下『野獸』和『畜生』的差別?」

碎風:「野獸和畜生的差別在於……能不能食用!」

雖然碎風回答問題的態度有些認真沉穩，但回答出來的問題實在令所有師生嗤之以鼻。

「就這樣……沒別的回答了?」理事長的表情雖是微笑，但語氣有些強硬。

「野獸的體型比較大，至於畜生的體型……」

「好了!既然連第一名都回答成這個樣子，我看其他學生的答案……」在碎風回答完之前，理事長開始搖搖頭。

「也許這個問題聽起來對所有學生很愚蠢，但這個問題不只是關係到你們的未來身分，同使也關係你們的地位。我來告訴各位關於野獸和畜生的差別在於他們的領導者的不同。野獸的領導者是自己，但畜生的領導者是……人類。畜生除了和人類生活之外，牠們一生中的存在主要是為了人類，不然就不會有家畜這個名詞。」

「此外，野獸和畜生的不同在於，野獸是自然界別於人類以外的主體;而畜生則是別於人類的奴隸，牠們和奴隸一樣都是人類的財產，活著替人類工作、提供食物來源，到死之後的身體也都不屬於自己。」

「總之，如果要用最簡單的形容詞來描述野獸和畜生，大概就是……『自由奔放』和『不見天日』這兩種形容吧!」

「下一個問題!你們覺得自己是野獸還是畜生，這個問題誰有辦法回答?」

當同學正思考這個問題時，理事長和幾位轎夫(包含轎子)瞬間消失在宴會廳中。

※※※※※※※※※※

午休時刻，衣衫襤褸的碎風再次回到能力開發中心時，引來了不少館員的側目。
與其說是衣衫襤褸，到不如說是幾塊破布黏在身上似的。原本在午餐前，身上的布料還是一件迷彩服;而現在彷彿剛像採過地雷。
然而，能力開發中心又重視服裝儀容，如果想不被注意都難。

碎風:「請問理事長室怎麼走?」

「理事長?請問……你是想用這副德行來見理事長?」館員用鄙視的眼神打量著碎風。

碎風:「我的制服破了，老師要我跟理事長借新的一套。」

「但是我們有規定，如果要見理事長，必須穿著打扮體面一點才能見她。」

「那你的意思就是……我必須回家一趟?」

「難道你進來之前沒看門口的告示?」

「我之前早就進來好幾次，但你們也沒特別規定啊!」

「但是若要見理事長，那就得……」

「讓他進來吧!進來吧……進來吧……」當館員說完話前，大廳傳來理事長的回音。

※※※※※※※※※※

按照著館員的指示前往理事長室。前往的沿途中，週遭的裝潢顏色和之前前往宴會廳的路途相比，顯得暗沉許多。

走廊兩側分別陳列了畫像和雕像，從模特兒的身影來看，全都是以人類作為樣本。

掌管教育文化或文明必須對人類的文化有所了解，但仔細分別觀察作品後就會發現，無論是從畫像還是雕像的表情來看，彷彿都散發了一股邪氣。

雖然每張畫像都是以微笑的方式來表現，但不僅眼睛睜大的特別誇張，就連嘴形也變成血盆大口。
至於雕像的表情不是目露凶光就是痛苦哀嚎，這種感覺就有如地獄般的場景。

頓時，有一陣風從身邊吹過，詭異的氣氛開始湧上心頭。
直到穿越了陰森的畫廊後，碎風準備進入了寬敞的大廳。

就在進入大廳後，赫然前方矗立了一座兩層樓高的巨大豹頭像。

碎風仔細觀察頭像週遭的環境，卻找不出類似出入口的位置。正當碎風以為是走錯了方向，正打算往返之際。
突然，背後傳來野獸的狂嚎並伴隨著一陣強風。當碎風再度望向大廳時，竟發現……

------------------------

    所有的角色都上場過了，這次應該不會有再神隱的情況了……吧! :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 幻影殺手

從這篇文章開始算是進入了故事的主軸了，甚至從後面開始會有些獵奇的內容。

------------------------------
微弱的燭光照亮著高雅的餐桌，並照亮著理事長和碎風的身影。雖然現在是午休時段，但微光在黑暗又寬敞的房間給人有一股燭光晚餐的氣氛。只是，餐桌上並沒有擺放佳餚或餐具，取而代之的是一疊新舊相陳的資料。

「你自己看看裡面的內容。」理事長將資料遞給碎風。

一翻開資料，裡面的內容是班上的歷年成績，簡單來說是歷年成績單。裡面的成績包含考試、智力、感官能力、戰鬥力以及環境適應力。至於名單排序用是依照名次來排列。

碎風:「智力測驗的第一名是努特……第二名諾雅……第三名銀影。而第四名是……我。」

當碎風往翻到後頁發現，自己的感官能力和戰鬥力以及適應力均排名第三名。

「一個沒家世背景的孤兒能夠有如此的成就已經很了不起了，那就表示你其實還有些天賦和潛力。只是……你先翻到最後面!」理事長先是對碎風的才能有些讚賞，說到後面卻開始語重心長。


當碎風翻至最一頁時發現，是前面幾頁完全沒有提到的成績，而且自己的成績在班上卻是排名最後。

碎風:「『文明素養』……這是……班上有測這個嗎?」

理事長:「文明素養主要是根據觀察你們這些年來的行為舉止和表現，包含服裝儀容、衛生習慣、群體互動以及一些操性來作為評分標準。也就是說，文明素養代表文明化程度。雖然你在學校的能力表現算是高材生，但以文明的標準來看，頂多在一位宅男的水準!」

「理事長!關於你的話，我無法理解!你是認為我表現的不夠好?」碎風的語氣有些強硬。

理事長:「碎風，你有想過畢業後所分發職位的方式?」

碎風:「不就是用測驗來分發?」

「事實上……在下個月測驗前，村子會先淘汰掉一半的學生作為畢業生，而淘汰標準就是透過文明素養來篩選!
只有倖存下來的強者才有資格參與下個月的測驗，而競爭者就是每座山區的強者!在這之後就是由軍方來篩選強者中的菁英，
這些菁英不僅是會是食物鏈的高層，而且將會是獸群未來領袖。雖然你的能力要通過這次的測驗是沒問題，
但以你這種孤傲又不合群，且連褲子都不會穿的『畜生』，你認為一個對文明毫無認知的人有辦法成為領導者?
至於今天早上那些逾越行為者就更不用說了!」

碎風:「你的意思是說，我這幾年來的學業表現不如我的服裝儀容?不如一個『衣冠禽獸』?不如表面功夫?」


「碎風，你能說明『保護色』這個名詞嗎?」理事長用毫無感情的語氣回應。


碎風:「你說的『保護色』……不就是動物依照自然環境的顏色和地形的偽裝能力?」

「沒錯!『保護色』這個能力不僅可以用來狩獵，同時也可躲避天敵!而這項能力也不外乎在文明世界，
人類可用光鮮亮麗的偽裝和動聽的語言來吸引獵物和躲避天敵;甚至也可以讓自己和天敵形成共生關係;
以及透過來強者捕捉天敵。當然，在戰場上也少不了保護色。
至於……你，雖然擁有高強的戰鬥力，但是根據這幾年所觀察的表現來看，若是你真的上了戰場，恐怕連自己暴露在敵人的砲口前也渾然不知。」

「無論是在自然界;還是在文明界;或是在戰場上，當自己的能力毫不掩飾地暴露在敵人或獵物前，就等同暴露了自己的弱點。
能力越是強大，所承擔的風險相對就越高……」

原本在碎風翻開成績單時，對自己的能力還信心滿滿;但當理事長先是用人文素養來否定他的能力時，碎風一開始無法接受;直到聽完一連串生態、職場、戰場的法則來分析自己的能力後，原本的信心因打擊而逐漸瓦解。雖然碎風表情上還維持冷靜，但耳朵和尾巴的沉重早已暴露了心情，彷彿多年來的努力在一瞬間化為烏有。

「不過……是有個方法可以讓你……」理事長耐心地說明，但碎風腦海卻浮出一些不堪回首的場景


※※※※※※※※※※

黃昏時刻，卡斯特和哈特提著大包小包的行李走在湖岸邊，準備前往方醫院。

哈特:「爸，現在是怎麼回事啊?你突然叫我午休結束後回家，結果是打包家裡的東西!
怎麼了?是準備逃難啊?」


「因為我準備將你分發到工作單位!」

「你說現在!我記得離分發時間還有一個多月，現在會不會太早了?」哈特露出難以置信的表情，原以為在畢業前可以多享受幾天的自由生活，但現在突然收到這個消息實在是讓自己的心臟招架不住。

「這也沒辦法啊!現在銀影失蹤了，而我還得尋找銀影和其他三個孩子的行蹤，所以必須有人照料你的生活起居。
加上現在因學期接近尾聲和空難的關係，整個村子都呈現緊張和繁忙的氣氛，恐怕醫療人員都無暇擔任看護。
與其請人來照顧，到不如直接分發到單位交由照料還方便些!」

「不過話說回來!你這次穿著搭配實在是有夠難看!只穿一件短褲也就算了，但搭配的顏色跟毛色是一樣的，感覺就和沒穿沒兩樣!」

哈特:「真是可惜啊……這一件可是裡面最乾淨的一件了!真想讓村民看看，堂堂一位將軍的房間根本就是個豬窩!」

卡斯特:「我看光是一位將軍所生的兒子是隻病狗這件事，足以讓全村來討論了!」

哈特走在後方望著父親的背影，然後又望向水中的身影。
卡斯特筆挺的風衣軍袍搭配領口上的星徽，從穿著上是擔任軍隊的將領。雖然成為將軍可能已有一定的年齡，但強健的體魄和散發出的氣息似乎還不夠用華麗的將軍袍來修飾;反觀從自己的穿著在發育較晚的身材上和父親相比，簡直就是貴族和奴僕的區別。
雖然是父子，但無論是身材、穿著還是能力，幾乎都呈現明顯的對比。
此時哈特心想，若是看在陌生人眼裡，不知會如何想像。


「爸!我是不是應該先回去……然後換件……」在走進樹海前，哈特後停下腳步。

「不必了!比起穿著，醫療人員可是極為重視時間觀念!」卡斯特依然保持著語氣和步伐走進樹海。

由於黃昏的關係，在走進樹海時的幾分鐘後，週遭環境瞬間一片漆黑。若不是水流聲，恐怕這對父子只能摸黑走出樹海了。

砰!

哈特:「這聲音是?」

就在哈特反應過來前，卡斯特以丟下行李，並飛快地前往醫院。

「哈特!你現在立刻去通知村民!」

「爸!現在是……」

「沒時間解釋了!立刻到樹海外，發四聲長嚎!快!」

卡斯特要求發出四聲長嚎時，哈特立刻明白了，因為四聲長嚎代表火警。
哈特立刻往回跑，但此時卻發現，現在完全聽不見水流聲，整個週遭環境有如在深海般地寧靜。

哈特想起背包裡有手電筒。當手電筒拿出來正準備照明時，一股濕冷的觸感從背後滑過。
哈特嚇了一跳，手電筒從手中滑落。

原以為只是多心，當哈特伸手往後摸時竟發現，整個背後不僅濕透，就連身上穿的褲子也不見了。

※※※※※※※※※※

哈特感受到背後有氣息，但自己卻不敢確認是誰在背後。

「銀影……你應該知道我有心臟病吧!再說你家現在失火……」哈特以為是銀影站在背後，但想起他應該不可能在自己家失火時還搞這種惡作劇。

「黑倫……是你吧!這可不好玩喔……把褲子還來!」哈特發現沒任何回答，就問了其他名字。

「諾亞……我現在很忙!能不能麻煩你去通知村民……」

哈特發現沒有任何回答，心中的不安開始增加。猶豫著是否要確認背後的狀況時，這回才想起現在失火了。

就在哈特打開手電筒照明時，突然感覺到自己的頭被套住。

「拜託!別太過分了……」

哈特氣得掙脫開來後，直接用燈照向後方。此時卻發現後方沒有任何身影。

正當哈特準備前往原本的方向時，突然一個景象使得他差點癱軟在地。
當手電筒照向前方時，竟有五個身影站在前方一動也不動。
由於這五個身影全都身穿黑斗篷，加上每張臉都蒙了面，所以根本就無法確認每個人的模樣。

雖然哈特早已知道附近有人，但在黑暗中無聲無息地出現在面前，任誰都會可能被嚇到，更何況是一個心臟病患。

「你們是……誰?」哈特雖然有些不耐煩，但心理還是感覺有些毛毛的。

蒙面人並沒有回答，依然站著前方靜止不動，甚至感受不到呼吸聲。

正當哈特打算往回走時，突然電流的觸感襲遍全身，這時自己忘了原本要做什麼事，只感受到虛脫的氣息圍繞全身，緊接著週遭的視線黯淡了下來。

※※※※※※※※※※

冰冷的空氣圍繞在四周；沉重的感覺壓在身上；皎潔的月光透過鐵窗閃耀著哈特的皮毛。

雖然現在是滿月的夏天，但四週的空氣伴隨著風吹了進來，使得這夏夜顯得冰冷許多。

醒來時發現自己躺在水泥地上，渾身動彈不得。
從左側看過去，有一扇鐵窗掛在約三公尺高的牆上；右側則是一座鐵製柵欄；若是從整個環境來看，自己很有可能是身處在地下室或牢房。 

哈特躺在地上思索著目前無法理解的情況「只記得原本是要和老爸去醫院辦理人事分發的手續，直到……迷了路，然後……」

在思考的同時，強烈的光從房門外照了進來，使得哈特有些招架不住。

此時柵欄外出現了五個蒙面身影，看到他們就想起曾出現在樹海的身影。

「哈特，你醒了嗎?」其中一位蒙面人開口詢問。

哈特:「你們是……」

「我們奉指揮官命令!」蒙面人語重心長地說著。

「你說奉我爸命令?這是怎麼回事?」哈特一頭霧水。

「由於今天傍晚村子被敵軍襲擊，指揮官吩咐我們將你送至安全的地方。」

「你說……外面發生敵襲!我爸還平安吧?那……其他居民有逃出來吧?」一聽到敵軍襲擊村子，哈特嚇得拖著沉重的腳鐐衝向牢房門前。

這時說話的是一位女性，她用溫柔的語氣安撫哈特「你冷靜一點!現在外面一團亂，我們也無法確認目前的情況。但唯一確定的是，指揮官現在還有和我們聯絡，所以你現在稍微耐心一點。」

「雖然目前我們暫時是安全了，但也不知道是否還會有敵軍前往附近搜尋。所以明天一早，我們會帶你前往隔壁山區。」

當哈特看著這群人準備離開時，突然叫住他們「等一下!我可以和我爸說些話吧?」

雖然哈特平時在家很少和父親相處，但一聽到自己親人在危險之中，難免有些緊張和擔心。


蒙面人回頭看了他許久，最後女子溫柔地回答「指揮官正值勤任務，至於你早點睡吧!明天要趕緊離開這地方!」

當牢房只剩哈特後，四周的空氣顯得更是冰冷。

※※※※※※※※※※

一行人離開地下室的牢房後，走進一間約半個教室大小的房間後，準備脫下面具和斗篷。
房間除了擺設四張床、六張椅子及照明設備，此外就只是一些警衛設備。
加上每張椅子都分布在各角落朝外，由此可知，現在一行人全都位於崗哨中。
至於在沒有燈光的房間裡，周遭唯一的燈光是從天窗灑下來的滿月和星群。

「美莉姐!真沒想到妳竟然還能安撫那隻小狼?」第一個脫下斗篷的是一名少女。

美莉:「酉紀!我擔任空姐快十年了，連都視於空難生死之外!難道還怕那隻小狼衝過來!」

當所有人脫下面具和斗篷後，全是些「人模人樣」的男女。

酉紀:「話說回來!我比較擔心的是，我們騙他說敵軍來襲，他會相信嗎?至於我們的身分……」

美莉:「他遲早會知道的，但前提是我們得盡快到達隔壁山區。」

「事情真的那麼簡單嗎?」一位年輕男子回答。

美莉「大川……你覺得有什麼問題?」

「根據驍叔的消息，有一名少年會帶領我們前往隔壁山區。但前題是，他要我們抓住這隻黑狼，沒錯吧?」大川滿臉狐疑地說著。

美莉:「他確實說，我們若能抓住他，他就願意帶我們離開這裡。」

大川: 「但如果有心要帶我們離開，何必多帶一位居民上路?那豈不是增加暴露我們行蹤的機會?」

酉紀:「川哥，聽你的口氣……你認為他在說謊?」

大川:「交涉的人不是我，所以我不清楚。只是，我覺得他一定有所隱瞞。」

「管他是不是說謊?只要能盡早帶著寶寶離開這裡就夠了!」一位二十歲出頭的女子抱著嬰兒坐在床上，口中還不時有些抱怨。

美莉: 「妞妞，妳還沒睡啊!」

妞妞: 「妳要我睡這爛地方?從空難發生到現在餐餐除了吃廚餘外，就連要洗個熱水澡都沒有!我真懷疑這裡的居民在冬天要如何洗澡?這裡根本就不是人住的地方!這要我和寶寶怎麼過啊?」

大川:「大小姐!這裡本來就不是人住的地方啊!都已經懷孕了卻還出來拋頭露面?我看這種人肯定在生孩子的時候，腦袋連同孩子排出體外了。」

「你說什麼!」妞妞聽到後似乎有些不悅。

大川:「奇怪?我有說這個人是誰嗎?」

「話說回來，怎麼沒看到驍叔?」當其他人感受到十足的火藥味時，酉紀這時插了話。

※※※※※※※※※※

黑暗中閃爍著刀刃寒光；夏夜的空氣逐漸凝結；掠食者的腳步有如身影般沉靜。

碎風身穿長袍，手持著大刀行走在漆黑的長廊上。
長廊如隧道般深不見底，沒有任何風聲經過；就連腳步聲也感受不到；取而代之的只有呼氣聲。

當他穿越走廊直到牢房後，看見倚著牆角入睡的哈特。

「這樣子也能睡?」碎風看著這個和他同一種族、年齡，但家世背景和身形卻是天壤之別的少年。

雖然以哈特的能力和同年齡的學生相比，算是吊車尾，但憑他將軍兒子的背景恐怕連高層主管也得敬他三分；
反倒自己是以孤兒的身分在村子中長大，即使在同年齡的狼族中出類拔萃，對村民來講恐怕也只是能力比較好的畜生罷了。

碎風:「哈特，你可別怨我喔……要恨就恨你父親以及自己的身分。雖然你有這種下場，實在是令我感到同情;
但往好的方面去想，至少你不必拖著這破身體苟延殘喘一生，至於你爸也不需要為了你這隻病狗而拖累一生。所以……哈特，永別了!」

碎風撫摸著哈特的臉頰，確認已經完全入睡後，先是閉上雙眼高舉長刃砍向……

----------


## 卡斯特

我發現……我當爸爸啦！哈特竟然是我兒子！
20出頭就有兒子，真不錯XD(?!!

總覺得這個學校的制度有點特別，連文明素養都加入成績內
幻影殺手加油，期待接下來的章節～

----------


## 幻影殺手

碎風撫摸著哈特的臉頰，確認已經完全入睡後，先是閉上雙眼高舉長刃砍向哈特。
在刀刃刺穿牆面的瞬間，有如玻璃破裂般地清脆，頓時也感受到整把刀子埋進牆裡。

只是，卻有一種不對勁的感覺。雖然刀刃砍向哈特，但不僅沒聽見任何尖叫聲;
就連一點血腥味也都沒有;這時碎風也感受到自己的手是乾的。
他看向刀刃的位置發現，哈特早已消失在視線中。

碎風:「這是……」

「碎風，怎麼了?」

背後突然傳來聲音，碎風回頭時發現，一名身材和他相當的光頭中年男子站在面前，而手中剛好抱著已經進入夢鄉的哈特。

「晚安，驍叔!我只是來確認看他的狀況!」碎風的語氣顯得平靜一些，似乎沒感受到一絲的心虛。

雖然這名叫驍的男子對於碎風的舉動有些難以理解，但實際上在其他人離開前，就一直待在地牢;
甚至連碎風所說的話全聽得一清二楚。
事實上，在他聽見碎風的腳步聲時，他早有了戒心。


「話說回來，我記得你曾要我們將指揮官的兒子帶來這，沒錯吧?」

「沒錯!雖然我曾說要帶你們離開這座山區，但離開山區前得先穿越邊境。至於這一帶可能會有一些守衛盤查，比起讓我帶領你們前往別區，倒不如讓指揮官的兒子來帶領可能還比較可靠些。」碎風露出靦腆的笑容。

碎風的語氣依然溫柔平靜，但看在這驍的眼裡卻是感到不寒而慄。明明是一件互相矛盾的事情，真不曉得為什麼在他嘴裡卻是家常話。
他開始懷疑，如果這少年不是在裝傻，那就是精神不正常。原本還打算再稍微試探一下，
但從他的回答的內容和語氣來看，實在是令人崩潰，再問下去恐怕也毫無意義。

「你叫我們抓哈特到底有何目的?」驍漸漸地按耐不住了。

「既然這樣，我單刀直入了。我早就想除掉指揮官父子倆，但一直都找不到機會，直到你們的出現讓我找到了契機。既然當初我答應帶你們離開這裡，我想你們應該展現一下誠意。」這時碎風露出深沉的笑容。

「你的意思是，打算是利用我們除掉指揮官?」驍回復平靜地問。

「放心好了，目前哈特的事情就交給我處理!你們只要裝作不知道就行了!」

真以為裝聾作啞就沒事了嗎?
雖然這驍在旅團中負責和碎風交涉，但打從一開始他並不信任碎風。
若不是為了離開這裡，誰會聽從一個十幾歲的孩子發號施令。
當所有人得知綁架指揮官兒子的計畫時，他早就感到有異了。
原以為只要遵照指示，所有人就高枕無憂地離開這裡。

若不是自己沒離開地牢，在清晨所有人豈不是都跳進黃河洗不清了?
況且若碎風想除掉哈特，那他大可將哈特帶離遠處，並神不知鬼不覺地處理掉;但他現在的舉動很可能會將所有人成為代罪羔羊。
光是從種種跡象就能看出，他不僅想借刀殺人，同時也可能會斬草除根。

事情都演變成這種情況，是否還要進行下去?
如果現在拒絕碎風，恐怕他絕不會善罷甘休;但若真的照著碎風的計畫走，可能也會演變成背腹受敵的風險。
抱著哈特的雙手漸漸出汗了。

要反抗嗎?


碎風:「驍叔!」


原本驍還思考著要如何面對碎風的要求時，碎風突然打亂他的思緒。

「碎風，我問你一個問題!請問，知道我們這計畫的還有其他村民嗎?」

「你說村民嗎?沒有!」

回答得挺乾脆，但語氣還是有些不堅定。

「難道所有一切都是你策劃的?」

「沒錯!」

「既然你這麼說的話，我想應該就沒問題了吧!」

驍先是露出微笑，但過幾秒鐘後快步退到牢房門外，並將房門鎖上。

「你……這是?」碎風一頭霧水。

「既然你就是主謀，對付你對我來說就綽綽有餘了!」

「唐雲驍，你瘋了嗎?你應該很清楚自己的處境吧!要是沒有我，你真以為你們能離開這裡?」

「我說碎風!你真以為我會相信你的話嗎?告訴你，老子從軍少說有二十年了!當我擔任連長時，你都還沒出生!
你若是有心要幫助我們，還會提議綁架指揮官的兒子，並想借刀殺人?若我真的相信你，那我才真的瘋了!」

「所以呢?難不成你是想帶所有人離開這裡?雖然以你的歷練來說，要在這活著離開山林應該不是難事，但你別忘了所有的旅客不是老弱婦孺，就是含金湯匙出身的，就連你們的伙食也是我從村中帶來的!想離開這裡……就憑你們?」這時碎風的笑容漸漸地從輕蔑轉為陰沉。


※※※※※※

「哇哇哇……」

當其他旅客回到崗哨時，妞妞的兒子開始哭鬧。
雖然曾擔任護士的美莉一直安撫寶寶，但嬰兒哭聲似乎沒有減弱的情況，反倒是焦躁和不安的氣氛隨著時間蔓延。


「吵死了!不用睡了啊!」大川大聲地抱怨。

美莉:「不好意思，大川!寶寶從剛才到現在都哭個不停，不管怎麼哄都沒用。我在想，寶寶可能肚子餓了。」

「這也沒辦法啊!這些日子都有一餐沒一餐的，能擠出奶水就謝天謝地了!」妞妞也有些無力地抱怨。

大川:「你別忘了，所有人之中可是妳的飯菜剩最多，甚至還挑三揀四的!會搞到有一餐沒一餐的，能怪誰啊!」

妞妞:「既然是哺乳，總得挑些好的吧!難道要我用這些餿水來撞奶?」

大川:「你到底有沒有搞清楚?我們現在可是在逃難!我看乾脆……將這個小鬼丟出窗外可能會安靜一些!」

妞妞:「石大川，既然你那麼怕吵，你直接跳窗更快啦!一個大男人除了出一張嘴，就沒別的了!」

大川:「煩死了!我出去透透氣!」

石大川走到窗邊，打開地板上的一扇門離開後，整座崗哨只剩下三個女人和嬰兒留守。當妞妞和美莉為了寶寶的哭聲忙得快神智不清時，酉紀則是躺在床上望著滿月的星空。

這裡的夜空和都市相比，感覺整個宇宙近在咫尺。
不曉得是這裡的空氣比較新鮮，還是沒有燈光的世界襯托出了夜空的明亮?也許對她來說，
這可能是第一次，也可能是最後一次將整片銀河一覽無遺!

隨著寶寶的哭聲減弱，所有人也漸漸地進入夢鄉!


「嗷……嗚嗚嗚嗚…………」「砰!」

突如其來的狼嚎將崗哨的所有人驚醒，直到伴隨著巨響後，所有人都睡意全消。

「妳們有沒有聽見奇怪的聲音?」酉紀睡眼惺忪地問道。

美莉:「妳是說……狼嚎?」

就當所有人還在思索時，突然地板的門掀開了，使得在場的女人差點尖叫。直到石大川探出頭來時，才稍微讓她們放心一些。

「大事不好了!我們得立刻離開這裡!」石大川的語氣有些慌張，上氣不接下氣。

美莉:「你說的大事，莫非是剛才的聲音?」

石大川:「事實上，我剛才去了一趟牢房，結果發現……」
酉紀: 「到底發生什麼事?」

「……牢房的牆壁和房門都塌陷了!」

「你說牢房塌陷了，這到底怎回事?那牢房裡的小狼呢?」美莉語氣稍微冷靜一些。

石大川:「當我進牢房前，房門就已經垮了!我檢查過裡面，但沒有任何人的蹤跡!」

酉紀:「怎麼會這樣?難道那隻小狼逃走了?」

美莉:「我覺得不太可能!如果以石大川所說的破壞程度，直接逃跑就夠了，根本不需要搞到連牢房都摧毀!」

妞妞:「怎樣都不重要啦!快點離開才是最重要!」

酉紀:「對了，川哥！你有看到驍叔嗎?」

※※※※

在沒有燈光的深山中唯一能仰賴的光線，除了月光之外就是螢火蟲。而對一個人類來說，一旦誤入了森林，恐怕就等同於瞎子摸象;但對唐雲驍來說，這種情形已經不是瞎子摸象這樣簡單，現在的他早就是一隻丟進獸籠的兔子。
唐雲驍抱著哈特在黑暗森林中穿梭，一邊逃離碎風的追捕，沿途中還得避開樹木、岩石和崎嶇的地面，他也不時感受到碎風逐漸拉近距離。

如果不是自己曾身經百戰及功夫底子，恐怕以一般人的速度早就被追上了。
原本關押哈特的地牢就位於森林中，若打算離開牢房，絕對得經過森林。但唐雲驍最擔心並不是被碎風追上，而是碎風改變主意，反而前往崗哨。
畢竟對這些誤闖異地的難民來說，人、事、時、地、物上的條件都居於劣勢。
如果論戰鬥經驗，自己可能在碎風之上;但對碎風而言，只要是在環境和時機佔了優勢，要殺光所有人都只是早晚的問題。

直到穿過了森林，周遭的環境稍微明亮一些。只是當唐雲驍往前幾步時，突然停了下來。

※※※※

碎風循著氣味追蹤，直到確認了氣味的方向後，放慢了腳步。沿著唐雲驍的足跡來看，可能已經逃到緊鄰瀑布的懸崖。若要逃離這裡的話，勢必得再回頭經過這裡。

踏出森林後，前方傳來瀑布聲音。聽著瀑布墜落的感覺，就有如下著滂沱大雨。一股強風挾帶著濕氣，吹拂著整座森林。
月光照耀在碎風潔白的修道袍上，在道袍後方繡著黑色十字架的圖騰。

碎風巡視四周，確認著能夠躲藏的地方。但找了老半天，不管再怎麼搜尋，就是連一個人的影子都找不到。直到走向懸崖後發現，長在懸崖旁的一棵樹旁有一團影子迎風搖曳。
碎風走向前查看，竟是鎖著哈特的手銬將哈特朝懸崖外掛在樹上，距離瀑布也不到五公尺遠。
只是現在這時候，哈特依然還維持沉睡的狀態。

正當碎風走向哈特時，突然有聲音從森林方向傳來。

就在碎風回頭時，一道強光照在臉上，使得他無法招架之際;一股刺痛感從兩腿間傳至腦門，手上的刀也掉落了。
當他想撿起刀子時，刀子卻突然掉出懸崖，一個身影也隨著出現在面前。

「唐雲驍!你……沒丟下哈特逃走?難道從頭到尾，你都沒離開這裡?」碎風露出難以置信的表情。 

「若我現在逃走，恐怕是死得更快吧!既然你有打算殺人滅口的意圖，難道你打算讓我們活過今晚?」唐雲驍露出平靜的笑容。

「是嗎?你埋伏在這裡，就僅僅為了搶下我的武器?」
碎風感受到這年過半百的男子不僅看穿了一切的企圖，這時他起了戒心，自己的也爪子開始蠢蠢欲動。

「如今事情都演變成這個地步，要逃跑恐怕將會是一場體力、物資、時間和環境上的考驗!即使我逃得了，也不代表其他人能倖免。若要以最低風險作為考量，那就是……讓你消失!」

「該消失的是你!」

碎風立刻衝向唐雲驍，而唐雲驍也向前反擊。
在電光石火瞬間，兩人的位置完全交換。
當河谷的風從唐雲驍身後吹過時，一股刺熱的感覺從背脊傳來，溫暖的液體接著從脊椎順流而下直到腳踝。

----------

